# Principal diario de Deportes Rusia: DOPING. Nadal no puedo golpear con más precisión en el 5° set que en el primero"



## Icibatreuh (30 Ene 2022)

Pues sí que ha escocido.

Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"

"El expresidente del Spartak Andrey Chervichenko es un aficionado al tenis desde hace mucho tiempo. Observó de cerca la final del Abierto de Australia entre Daniil Medvedev y Rafael Nadal, y cree que *sin la ayuda de medicamentos, el español no ha podido jugar 5 sets así"*










Андрей Червиченко: Победил допинг – не может Надаль в 35 лет в пятом сете бить точнее, чем в первом


Экс-президент «Спартака» Андрей Червиченко является давним поклонником тенниса. Он внимательно наблюдал за финалом Australian Open между Даниилом Медведевым и Рафаэлем Надалем, и считает, что без помощи медицинских препаратов испанец не мог бы так играть пять сетов.




www.sovsport.ru






"
*Al final, las piernas de Medvedev tenían calambres constantes, tuvo que recurrir a la ayuda de un masajista ...*
- Debido a que Medvedev no puede usar diferentes medicamentos, es ruso, lo revisarán de inmediato. Y Nadal es de otra civilización, puede con todo


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

En eeuu los americanos, creían que Lance armstrong era un mito y corría limpio.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (30 Ene 2022)

Esta gente de doping sabe mucho.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es bastante normal. En eeuu los americanos creían que Lance armstrong era un mito y corrían limpio. Los españoles tienen el síndrome de estolcomo con Nadal. Nunca admitirán lo evidente



¿Qué es evidente?

Ilumínanos, tú que eres deportista de élite.


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Ene 2022)

*Djokovic perderá el número uno del mundo el 21 de febrero*


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Ene 2022)

Traducido 



Andrey Chervichenko: Ganó el dopaje - Nadal no puede vencer con más precisión a la edad de 35 años en el quinto set que en el primero
El expresidente del Spartak Andrey Chervichenko es un fanático del tenis desde hace mucho tiempo. Vio de cerca la final del Abierto de Australia entre Daniil Medvedev y Rafael Nadal, y cree que sin la ayuda de medicamentos, el español no podría jugar cinco sets como ese.
Andrey Chervichenko: Ganó el dopaje - Nadal no puede vencer con más precisión a la edad de 35 años en el quinto set que en el primero
30 de enero de 2022 18:24
autor: Yuri Volokhov
autor de la foto: Twitter #AusOpen
- ¿Qué te parece? ¿Fue una batalla épica en Melbourne?
- Me parece que Medvedev se desvió un poco llevado por golpes acortados. En medio del partido, ya habían dejado de trabajar y tuvieron que ser detenidos. Pero no solo esa es la razón de la derrota de Daniel. Creo que una persona a la edad de 35 años no puede jugar un partido de cinco horas en este nivel, y a la sexta hora corre más rápido de lo que corrió al principio, y más precisamente golpeó. El tenis es un juego en el que la concentración es importante.

Una persona sin ayudas médicas a la sexta hora del juego no puede vencer con más precisión que en los primeros sets.

Si los médicos serios hubieran sido admitidos en Nadal, y hubieran tomado las pruebas necesarias, creo que los médicos tenían los ojos puestos en la frente.

- No jugó durante seis meses, y en diciembre se enfermó de covid.
- ¿Qué puedo decir? Creo que el dopaje ganó este partido.

- Bueno, das - ¡fuerte!
- No doy nada, pero tengo derecho a expresar mi opinión. ¿O solo está permitido para los estadounidenses contra nuestros atletas?

- Es decir, si hubiera AMA...
- No se le permite acercarse a los tenistas del top ten en absoluto. Medvedev ya se ha cansado por el cuarto set, más a menudo para cometer errores, y Nadal, por el contrario, cobra vida.

- ¿Tal vez el español lo venció a expensas de la experiencia?
- Sí, así que al principio del partido se filtró tanto que constantemente pidió limpiar la cancha debajo de ella. Solo por la experiencia, hay tanta sudoración. ¿O tal vez debido a la abundancia de sales que impiden que los líquidos se mantengan en el cuerpo?

- ¿Qué puede decir esto?
- Pienso en la abundancia de varios medicamentos que no son capaces de mantener líquido en el cuerpo. La abundante sudoración indica que algo anda mal con este tipo. A la edad de 35 años, una persona no puede correr más rápido que 25 años y vencer con mayor precisión en la quinta a sexta hora del juego. La concentración de fatiga disminuye, y la concentración de Nadal solo aumentó.

- Las piernas de Medvedev se redujeron constantemente al final, tuvo que recurrir a la ayuda de un masajista...
- Debido a que Medvedev no puede usar diferentes drogas, también conocido como ruso, lo revisarán de inmediato. Y Nadal es de otra civilización, puede hacer cualquier cosa.

P.D.

Rafael Nadal derrotó a Daniil Medvedev en la final del Abierto de Australia - 2:6, 6:7 (5:7), 6:4, 6:4, 7:5. El partido duró 5 horas y 28 minutos. El español ganó su 21o Grand Slam en Melbourne.


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Ene 2022)

Tu has visto que brazo izq tiene?


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Brutal el análisis del ruso. Ya llegarán los fanáticos del calvo a decir que tiene envidia.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

Cada uno es libre de opinar lo que quiera.

Valverde también está volando con su bici y tiene 41 años.

Mi opinión es que los deportistas de los 80 se sacrifican mucho mas que los actuales, y han usado medicamentos o tratamientos que hoy estan prohibidos, pero en su dia no.

Incluso a los ciclistas mas top del peloton actualmente (todos con menos de 25 años) les está costando retirar a las viejas glorias.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Nadal y valverde es muy LOL
> 
> No se explica esto sin la OP y la connivencia española con el dopaje
> 
> ...



Pero yo creo que no han hecho nada ilegal. Usar nuevos tratamientos medicos para sacar el mejor rendimiento físico está bien, todos lo hacen.

A mi siempre me ha sorprendido los hermanos o gemelos (anglos casi todos) con rendimientos muy superiores a lo normal.


----------



## EGO (30 Ene 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> ¿Qué es evidente?
> 
> Ilumínanos, tú que eres deportista de élite.



Te voy a iluminar...

Calval se dopa como todos los deportistas de elite,como lo hacia Indurain en su momento,Ronaldo,Messi,Usain Bolt y todos las demas estrellas.

Si ya en competiciones amateur va la peña hasta las cejas...¿ no van a ir chetados los de la elite?

Pringao.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ene 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *Djokovic perderá el número uno del mundo el 21 de febrero*



Parad el gif antes de que se haga (más) daño.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Ene 2022)

El ruso tenia buen saque y Nadal lo demas, conforme se fue cansando el ruso, perdió el saque.


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Ene 2022)

Los españoles y los soviéticos son razas especiales para el deporte. La cubana también es una raza especial. Ah y los Argentinos enanos que traen a barcelona también tienen peculiaridades especiales.


----------



## Esparto (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que es evidente es que la llamada "nextgen" (los sucesores del big3): medvedev, tsitsipas, kyrgios, e incluso thiem que ya tiene 28-29, pasarán a la historia como una de las peores generaciones de la historia. No pueden vencer en toda su plenitud a la generación anterior que ya media la treintena (ni a Federer cuando tenía 38). A ver lo que vienen después como Sinner o Alcaráz.

En cualquier caso decir esto justo ahora es de mal perdedor y deja en mal lugar al ruso de la entrevista y lo que representa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ene 2022)

Veo rusos resentidos cuando iban hasta las trancas en su mundial de fútbol


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Ene 2022)

*Prensa de Serbia:*

Dojovic felicita a Nadal









ĐOKOVIĆ SE OGLASIO POSLE FINALA AUSTRALIJAN OPENA! Moćna poruka najboljeg tenisera sveta


NOVAK Đoković nije mogao da brani tri uzastopne titule na Australijan openu jer je deportovan dan pred početak grend slem turnira, ali se po završetku turnira oglasio.




www.novosti.rs





"*Hubo un tenis increíble que se jugó en el Abierto de Australia de este año, y las finales fueron geniales"*


----------



## EnergyTreeef (30 Ene 2022)

esto es cuerpo NORMAL







Lo otro……


----------



## Gigatr0n (30 Ene 2022)

Como me mola esto!


----------



## Kreonte (30 Ene 2022)

El ruso es un cuerpo escombro. Normal q no aguantase.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Ene 2022)

Rata Trampal


----------



## El sas (30 Ene 2022)

Bill le ha podido dar un mejunje bueno? Será por medios...


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (30 Ene 2022)

La sanidad española es la numero uno del mundo.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...



Que el de Manacor aguante el calor y el ruso se deshaga, pues que quieres que te diga, entre en lo "previsible".


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Cada uno es libre de opinar lo que quiera.
> 
> Valverde también está volando con su bici y tiene 41 años.
> 
> ...



Antes criábamos hijos, ahora criamos mariconas. Vamos directos a la extinción.


----------



## Decipher (30 Ene 2022)

Rusia ya ha traspasado todas las lineas rojas. Rusia debe de ser destruida.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Nadal y valverde es muy LOL
> 
> No se explica esto sin la OP y la connivencia española con el dopaje
> 
> ...



En la antigua Esparta a los niños se les malnutría para que se vieran obligados a robar, pero como los pillaran les daban una paliza. No es el robar lo que se castiga, sino el haberte pillado robando. A ver si al final la medicina está más avanzada en España que en Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Parad el gif antes de que se haga (más) daño.



Los eslavos estan hechos de otra pasta, créeme. Bueno, mientras no los pongas al sol o al calorcito.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los españoles y los soviéticos son razas especiales para el deporte. La cubana también es una raza especial. Ah y los Argentinos enanos que traen a barcelona también tienen peculiaridades especiales.



Es cierto que hay razas fuertes como la española, serbia, rusa, argentina, italiana, etc. Y otras infectadas de moñas y lloricas como la francesa o inglesa. En lo deportivo España debería estar al nivel de Italia en todos los sentidos, el problema radica en que allí se lo han montado mejor: Tienen un sistema donde se promocionan carreras militares y policiales para los atletas de forma que comparten los gastos entre la inversión del atleta y una carrera profesional, son más eficientes en sacar lo mejor que tienen.


----------



## Teuro (30 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que la llamada "nextgen" (los sucesores del big3): medvedev, tsitsipas, kyrgios, e incluso thiem que ya tiene 28-29, pasarán a la historia como una de las peores generaciones de la historia. No pueden vencer en toda su plenitud a la generación anterior que ya media la treintena (ni a Federer cuando tenía 38). A ver lo que vienen después como Sinner o Alcaráz.
> 
> En cualquier caso decir esto justo ahora es de mal perdedor y deja en mal lugar al ruso de la entrevista y lo que representa.



Que los 3 mejores tenistas de la historia hayan competido entre si es un privilegio. No dudo que al final Djokovic será el más grande, puesto que es el más joven y estar a la par que Federer y Nadal respecto a títulos. Es complicado que los que vienen detrás superen a lo que ha habiado hasta ahora.


----------



## Greco (30 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que la llamada "nextgen" (los sucesores del big3): medvedev, tsitsipas, kyrgios, e incluso thiem que ya tiene 28-29, pasarán a la historia como una de las peores generaciones de la historia. No pueden vencer en toda su plenitud a la generación anterior que ya media la treintena (ni a Federer cuando tenía 38). A ver lo que vienen después como Sinner o Alcaráz.
> 
> En cualquier caso decir esto justo ahora es de mal perdedor y deja en mal lugar al ruso de la entrevista y lo que representa.



¿Kyrgios? Será para hacer el payaso, porque otra cosa... Tsisipas y Berretini ya pueden ponerse las pilas, porque están tardando.

Medvedev, aparte de que es bueno, no puede negarse, cuenta con una ventaja excesiva de altura en el saque, si fuera más bajo no estaría donde está. Están tardando en corregir la ventaja en el saque de los altos, cosa sencillísima.


----------



## Greco (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que los 3 mejores tenistas de la historia hayan competido entre si es un privilegio. No dudo que al final Djokovic será el más grande, puesto que es el más joven y estar a la par que Federer y Nadal respecto a títulos. Es complicado que los que vienen detrás superen a lo que ha habiado hasta ahora.



Pues empieza a dudar, dime quien era la bestia negra de Federer, porque Wawrinka le ha pegado a Djokovic correctivos legendarios.

Vamos, como comparar a Dios con un gitano. Ser el que más titulos gana y ser el mas grande (entendido como el mejor jugador de tenis) no son la misma cosa.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Ene 2022)

Jajajja, me meo con el puto ruski de mierda, hijo puta, la barra libre en drogas siempre ha sido rusa, hijoputa


----------



## Esparto (30 Ene 2022)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Kyrgios? Será para hacer el payaso, porque otra cosa... Tsisipas y Berretini ya pueden ponerse las pilas, porque están tardando.
> 
> Medvedev, aparte de que es bueno, no puede negarse, cuenta con una ventaja excesiva de altura en el saque, si fuera más bajo no estaría donde está. Están tardando en corregir la ventaja en el saque de los altos, cosa sencillísima.



A Kyrgios lo recuerdo cuando tenía 20 años, era y es muy bueno, y después ha ganado finales contra por ejemplo Tsitsipas, pero mentalmente es un pre-adolescente.

Su dependencia del saque es infinitamente mayor que en Medvedev, que tiene muchas más cosas, Nick es casi un Karlovic. De hecho es tradición que gane los partidos a base de su saque, pero como se le den unos cuantos seguidos mal se le vaya la cabeza y haga cosas raras como pegar bolazos o no ir a bolas que podría alcanzar dando el partido por perdido.

Pero eso, cuando tenía 20 años era normal hablar de él como un serio candidato al top5 durante una década.


----------



## javac (30 Ene 2022)

Lo de siempre
Si hay que escoger talento, Federer
Si hay que escoger capacidad de sufrimiento Nadal
Si hay que escoger capacidad de sufrimiento con talento, Valverde
Tú vas donde la cabeza te lleve y hay gente con una capacidad de sufrir, increíble, a la par de creer en sí mismos

Ahora, que vayan dopados o no, sin problemas, son los mejores, dentro de su grupo (que al final, van todos iguales)


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Prensa de Serbia:*
> 
> Dojovic felicita a Nadal
> 
> ...



Una gran persona y mejor deportista.
Pero sobre todo una persona honesta.


----------



## Orífero (30 Ene 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> ¿Qué es evidente?
> 
> Ilumínanos, tú que eres deportista de élite.



Lo evidente (entre otras muchas cosas), es que Verbrugghe, siendo presidente de la UCI recibió un ingreso en su cuenta de 500.000 dólares por parte de Amrstrong. ¿Quieres que sigamos? Y si no, le preguntas a Landis, a Frankie Andreu, a Hamilton, etc. Ah no, que ya largaron de todo (que tampoco hacía falta para quien fuese aficionado al ciclismo y viniera observandio al menda).


Respecto al tema del hilo, Nadal ha ido siempre dopado. Sus triunfos se han debido más al físico que al talento. Siempre. Y la operación puerto se cerró en falso entre otros nombres, por el suyo también.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Te voy a iluminar...
> 
> Calval se dopa como todos los deportistas de elite,como lo hacia Indurain en su momento,Ronaldo,Messi,Usain Bolt y todos las demas estrellas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, no hay milagros en la biología humana…a no ser que uses cosillas.
Pero bueno, me parece que en esos niveles van todos hasta las cejas…no hago excepciones.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Ene 2022)

A mezdelev lo pillo recogiendo cartones y me lo creo, vaya pinta de mierda que tiene el pollo. Tendrian que estar prohibidos los mejunjes que se mete el medico en las manos para hacerle el boca a boca, no me cuadra.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (30 Ene 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Lo evidente (entre otras muchas cosas), es que Verbrugghe, siendo presidente de la UCI recibió un ingreso en su cuenta de 500.000 dólares por parte de Amrstrong. ¿Quieres que sigamos? Y si no, le preguntas a Landis, a Frankie Andreu, a Hamilton, etc. A no, que ya largaron de todo (que tampoco hacía falta para quien fuese aficionado al ciclismo y viniera observandio al menda).
> 
> 
> Respecto al tema del hilo, Nadal ha ido siempre dopado. Sus triunfos se han debido más al físico que al talento. Siempre. Y la operación puerto se cerró en falso entre otros nombres, por el suyo también.



De armstrong no hablo.

Nadal no se dopa, tiene un físico bastante normalito.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En eeuu los americanos, creían que Lance armstrong era un mito y corría limpio.



Y de no ser porque Lance en su vuelta al profesionalismo no quiso meter en su equipo a Floyd Landis, y este (y también Tyler Hamilton) en venganza tiró de la manta, ese mito seguiría vigente a día de hoy. A veces, la diferencia está en los detalles, como en el caso de Armstrong por cagarla por culpa de su prepotencia.



EGO dijo:


> Te voy a iluminar...
> 
> Calval se dopa como todos los deportistas de elite,como lo hacia Indurain en su momento,Ronaldo,Messi,Usain Bolt y todos las demas estrellas.
> 
> ...



Y a los que trincan es porque son unos chapuceros a la hora de doparse, por chivatazos y venganzas, y por usarlo como arma arrojadiza (politiqueos) 

A otros, los mimados por las federaciones de turno, les dejan que se retiren por lesiones fingidas para no manchar su reputación (caso de cierta checa...)



Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> La sanidad española es la numero uno del mundo.



Eufemiano Fuentes, Nicolás Terrados... Sí, de eso no cabe duda.


----------



## Busher (30 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Te voy a iluminar...
> 
> Calval se dopa como todos los deportistas de elite,como lo hacia Indurain en su momento,Ronaldo,Messi,Usain Bolt y todos las demas estrellas.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo como en tiempos de Indurain, yo era ciclista amateur de mediano-alto nivel (dentro del amateurismo) y como tal, estaba en un club ciclista. En ese club habia dos o tres pavos que venian de vez en cuando y que tenian altas aspiraciones. Competian a menudo en en carreras de la categoria llamada entonces "aficionados". Entrenaban de forma sistematica y "cientifica" y tenian, por supuesto, su fisioterapeuta-masajista y su medico deportivo...
Los domingos que no tenian carrera, a veces venian con el club por socializar un poco rodando y era curioso como, a veces, en grupeta se separaban del resto por detras o por delante y se ponian a charlar entre ellos de forma discreta, evitando ser escuchados por el resto... era MUY OBVIO que hablaban de cosas que nadie mas deberia escuchar, porque a la que alguien se les acercaba, callaban e indisimuladamente cambiaban de tema o miraban como diciendo "apartate".

Esos iban de cheetos hasta las orejas y sus "medicos" y "fisios" deportivos eran lo que eran... sus camellos.

Dicho eso he de decir que la actitud de la UCI y demas instituciones deportivas me parece mojigata, absurda e hipocrita... a mi el doping no me parece nada tan terrible como nos lo quieren vender y de hecho siempre he dicho que para tener fuegos artificiales hay que quemar polvora... si no la quemas tendras a cuatro gilipollas haciendo ruidos con la boca como subnormales.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Ene 2022)

Encima es un hijo de puta, el Mezdelev da asco, metiendose con el publico, puta verguenza. Si fuera en tu pais, pero en un pais de fuera?

RESPETO MARICON que el otro lleva 21.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (30 Ene 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> Lo evidente (entre otras muchas cosas), es que Verbrugghe, siendo presidente de la UCI recibió un ingreso en su cuenta de 500.000 dólares por parte de Amrstrong. ¿Quieres que sigamos? Y si no, le preguntas a Landis, a Frankie Andreu, a Hamilton, etc. A no, que ya largaron de todo (que tampoco hacía falta para quien fuese aficionado al ciclismo y viniera observandio al menda).
> 
> 
> Respecto al tema del hilo, Nadal ha ido siempre dopado. Sus triunfos se han debido más al físico que al talento. Siempre. Y la operación puerto se cerró en falso entre otros nombres, por el suyo también.



nadie gana 21 gram slams únicamente por físico, ni por estar dopado, decir eso es un solemne sandez

si fuese por una sustancia mágica, hay países con mayor capacidad deportiva, económica y también de cantera
y tendrian 100 nadales


----------



## lefebre (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Nadal y valverde es muy LOL
> 
> No se explica esto sin la OP y la connivencia española con el dopaje
> 
> ...



Eso no le quita mérito. En el deporte de élite se dopa y equipa con lo mejor a los mejores, y compiten entre ellos. Nadal gana y los Rusos lloriqueando.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (30 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Te voy a iluminar...
> 
> Calval se dopa como todos los deportistas de elite,como lo hacia Indurain en su momento,Ronaldo,Messi,Usain Bolt y todos las demas estrellas.
> 
> ...



Cállate magufo imbécil, que no tienes ni puta idea de la vida, subnormal.


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

No están los rusos para hablar de dopaje precisamente .









Rusia, acusada de dopaje estatal, excluida de los Juegos de Tokio y Beijing


El Tribunal de Arbitraje Deportivo (TAS) rechazó la apelación del Comité Olímpico de Rusia sobre una sanción emitida por la Agencia Mundial Antidopaje (AMA) en diciembre de 2019 que prohíbe la participación…




www.google.com


----------



## Insert Coin (30 Ene 2022)

Ruskies nenazas llorones. Recuerdo cuando los franceses lloriqueaban igual. No les gusta que les den en los morros


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (30 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No están los rusos para hablar de dopaje precisamente .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso precisamente se refiere, ahora los miran a todos con lupa.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Ene 2022)

Al menos lo pille el partido cuando se recupero en el primer set que gano y si que Nadal te hace sufrir cuando ves que empieza a fallar con tonterias pero al final lo machaca, es de mucho sufrimiento Nadal con su saque. El pollo ruso no podia con esas piernas raquiticas a ese le metian de todo en los masajes.


----------



## Tanchus (30 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Te voy a iluminar...
> 
> Calval se dopa como todos los deportistas de elite,como lo hacia Indurain en su momento,Ronaldo,Messi,Usain Bolt y todos las demas estrellas.
> 
> ...



Ergo el ruso también se dopa. Y si pierde aun estando dopado, es que ha jugado peor que Nadal. O a ver si ahora los rusos van a ir de hermanitas de la caridad con el tema del doping cuando son unos expertos en él (aunque ya no es tan descarado como en los tiempos de la Unión Soviética, cuando sus atletas "femeninas" podían dar de hostias a un tío... y dejar embarazada a una mujer).


----------



## cebollo (30 Ene 2022)

¿Los rusos saben que nuestros burdeles están llenos de sus mujeres?


----------



## Busher (30 Ene 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> nadie gana 21 gram slams únicamente por físico, ni por estar dopado, decir eso es un solemne sandez
> 
> si fuese por una sustancia mágica, hay países con mayor capacidad deportiva, económica y también de cantera
> y tendrian 100 nadales



Estoy de acuerdo. El que todos vayan cheetados no quita el que gane el mejor... el que mejor maneja la tension, el mas fuerte, el que tiene mejor tecnica, el que mejor aprovecha el cheetado...
Por decirlo de forma Paco; en una oficina pueden estar todos hasta el culo de cafeina (dejemoslo en eso...) y eso no hara que el que es un zote, un torpe o un lento, vaya a trabajar mejor que el que sabe trabajar. La cafeina solo aumenta el nivel medio de productividad pero no altera "el ranking".

Cuando Bjarne Riis destrono a Indurain iba dopado... si... y mejor que Indurain ese dia. Al final gano el que mejor partido saco a la combinacion capacidades propias/ayudas medico-farmacologicas. No me parece nada tan terrible. Indurain fue el mejor en eso durante 5 años pero ese año Riis lo hizo mejor. Punto.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> A eso precisamente se refiere, ahora los miran a todos con lupa.



Les molesta el doble rasero. Porque a pesar de las tramas descubiertas en operaciones como la Puerto o la Aderlass, no se ha ido a por países como España o Alemania. No de la forma en la que se ha ido a por Rusia.


----------



## zeromus44 (30 Ene 2022)

No sé, a estas alturas de la película me lo puedo creer totalmente.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. El que todos vayan cheetados no quita el que gane el mejor... el que mejor maneja la tension, el mas fuerte, el que tiene mejor tecnica, el que mejor aprovecha el cheetado...
> Por decirlo de forma Paco; en una oficina pueden estar todos hasta el culo de cafeina (dejemoslo en eso...) y eso no hara que el que es un zote, un torpe o un lento, vaya a trabajar mejor que el que sabe trabajar. La cafeina solo aumenta el nivel medio de productividad pero no altera "el ranking".
> 
> Cuando Bjarne Riis destrono a Indurain iba dopado... si... y mejor que Indurain ese dia. Al final gano el que mejor partido saco a la combinacion capacidades propias/ayudas medico-farmacologicas. No me parece nada tan terrible. Indurain fue el mejor en eso durante 5 años pero ese año Riis lo hizo mejor. Punto.



Cierto. Como dijo una vez Eddy Merckx, no puedes convertir a un burro en un caballo de carreras. Pero la chasca ayuda mucho. Pero mucho. 

Esos saltos de calidad de un Rijs, un Ugrumov, un Froome, o una Gabriela Soukalova... de un año para otro, no eran normales.


----------



## javac (30 Ene 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> nadie gana 21 gram slams únicamente por físico, ni por estar dopado, decir eso es un solemne sandez
> 
> si fuese por una sustancia mágica, hay países con mayor capacidad deportiva, económica y también de cantera
> y tendrian 100 nadales



Estamos hablando de la crema de la élite mundial del tenis. Por supuesto, nadie es manco a esos niveles, son todos increíblemente buenos.

Ahora, es obvio que Nadal es táctica, luego físico, luego sufrimiento y después, talento.

El señor Nadal es de los pocos que tiene records positivos de ganar el 5 set, que es el momento que estás hecho polvo y te duele todo. Y eso es sobre todo, coco.

Pero hablamos de la diferencia entre Michael Jordan/Magic Johnson/Larry Bird, etc etc, hablamos ya de gustos, más que de otra cosa.

El tío es el mejor tenista español de todos los tiempos. El mejor de tierra de todos los tiempos y top 5 de todos los tiempos. Gustará más o menos, pero es increíblemente bueno en lo suyo.

Hilvanando un poco, también se hablan de la retirada de Serena Williams antes de controles sorpresas, Sabino Padilla entrenando al Bilbao por 100 millones de pelas, las chinas nadadoras que sólo duraban un año, y durante ese año hacían record del mundo, etc etc


----------



## javac (30 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. El que todos vayan cheetados no quita el que gane el mejor... el que mejor maneja la tension, el mas fuerte, el que tiene mejor tecnica, el que mejor aprovecha el cheetado...
> Por decirlo de forma Paco; en una oficina pueden estar todos hasta el culo de cafeina (dejemoslo en eso...) y eso no hara que el que es un zote, un torpe o un lento, vaya a trabajar mejor que el que sabe trabajar. La cafeina solo aumenta el nivel medio de productividad pero no altera "el ranking".
> 
> Cuando Bjarne Riis destrono a Indurain iba dopado... si... y mejor que Indurain ese dia. Al final gano el que mejor partido saco a la combinacion capacidades propias/ayudas medico-farmacologicas. No me parece nada tan terrible. Indurain fue el mejor en eso durante 5 años pero ese año Riis lo hizo mejor. Punto.



Al señor Rjis le llamaban "señor 60%", por la EPO que llevaba en sangre


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Ene 2022)

Que te dopes en el atletismo, maratón o natacion esta bien, son deportes donde prima la resistencia que se puede lograr por sustancias. Pero en deportes de habilidad no te sirve de nada.

Y mas en el Tenis que es un deporte de periodos cortos de esfuerzo y mucho paron. Y sobre todo donde prima la habilidad.


Y mas Nadal, que es un top con 35 años de carrera y no le pillaron en ningun control ni sospecha de dopping. Salvo cuando le interesa a Rusia Today y la horda Rusa..


----------



## George Orwell (30 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Cada uno es libre de opinar lo que quiera.
> 
> Valverde también está volando con su bici y tiene 41 años.
> 
> ...



Será una broma lo que dices en el último párrafo... ¿Has visto la edad de los tres últimos ganadores del Tour de Francia?


----------



## el segador (30 Ene 2022)

El ruso es un tirillas al lado de nadal, para jugar un par o tres de sets, bien, luego se desfondó y ya se jodió el invento, si algo tiene Nadal es su resistencia, los rusos se creen que todo es dopaje en el deporte, cree el ladron que todos son de su condicion, hay más, trabajo esfuerzo y ser un amante nato de lo que hace. Los comunistas se han dedicado toda su vida a mentir, engañar, estafar, a los de fuera pero sobre todo a los suyos y así les va.


----------



## Me suda la polla (30 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. El que todos vayan cheetados no quita el que gane el mejor... el que mejor maneja la tension, el mas fuerte, el que tiene mejor tecnica, el que mejor aprovecha el cheetado...
> Por decirlo de forma Paco; en una oficina pueden estar todos hasta el culo de cafeina (dejemoslo en eso...) y eso no hara que el que es un zote, un torpe o un lento, vaya a trabajar mejor que el que sabe trabajar. La cafeina solo aumenta el nivel medio de productividad pero no altera "el ranking".
> 
> Cuando Bjarne Riis destrono a Indurain iba dopado... si... y mejor que Indurain ese dia. Al final gano el que mejor partido saco a la combinacion capacidades propias/ayudas medico-farmacologicas. No me parece nada tan terrible. Indurain fue el mejor en eso durante 5 años pero ese año Riis lo hizo mejor. Punto.



Eso podría tener sentido si todos llevasen la misma mierda pero no es así. Hay mandanga de primera y de segunda al acceso de todos y luego la mandanga premium de última generación a la que muy pocos tienen acceso.


----------



## djvan (30 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...



pues en la entrega del premio nadal se ha tenido que sentar porque no aguantaba de pie y el ruso estaba como si viniera de pasear..

y además si no se han dado cuenta de que el ruso está muy verde y nadal lo único que ha hecho es jugar a medio gas al principio para cansarlo , que expliquen como es que tienen misiles de esos hipersonicos porque son un poco retardados estos rusos


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que te dopes en el atletismo, maratón o natacion esta bien, son deportes donde prima la resistencia que se puede lograr por sustancias. Pero en deportes de habilidad no te sirve de nada.
> 
> Y mas en el Tenis que es un deporte de periodos cortos de esfuerzo y mucho paron. Y sobre todo donde prima la habilidad.
> 
> ...



Porque juegas un partido que puede durar cinco horas (en los Grand Slam) cada dos días durante una o dos semanas. Sin mencionar que la temporada de tenis es muy larga, juegan casi todo el año. Así que es una cuestión de recuperación de esfuerzos, porque el dopaje va encaminado a eso, a poder dar el máximo y recuperar bien cuanto antes.

Los deportes de habilidad son cada vez más y más físicos, el fútbol es un buen ejemplo.

Cuántos deportistas que nunca dieron negativo en los test, a los que nunca pillaron, reconocieron años después de retirarse que se metieron de todo... En el caso de Nadal, el ex-tenista belga Christophe Rochus dejó caer en su día que:

_"Los rumores son rumores, aunque todo el mundo se plantea ¿Cómo es posible que Nadal estuviera fuerte en el (torneo de) Roland Garros y que un mes después dijera que no puede jugar? Eso es lo que me parece sospechoso, pero no se tienen pruebas"_

Y eso antes del 2016, cuando los hackers de Fancy Bears desvelaron los TUEs de Nadal, los medicamentos para enfermedades autoinmunes que se metía. Nadal nunca se querelló contra Rochus. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Madafaca (30 Ene 2022)

Al calvo lo tienes que rematar cuando no las mete, porque como no lo hagas se te come. Y el ruso ha ido de sobrado en el tercer set, justo lo único que no puedes hacer contra Nadal que en cuanto ve luz empieza a darle como si no hubiera un mañana.

¿Drogas?. Se lo dice la sartén al cazo


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ene 2022)

Uy,si algunos como Butanito o Eufemiano le dieran al pico


----------



## Busher (30 Ene 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> Eso podría tener sentido si todos llevasen la misma mierda pero no es así. Hay mandanga de primera y de segunda al acceso de todos y luego la mandanga premium de última generación a la que muy pocos tienen acceso.



Y los que tienen acceso a esa mandanga premium suelen ser los que ya han destacado con la de segunda y primera...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (30 Ene 2022)

Si claro, con 12 años ya se dopaba, porque arrasaba desde esa edad. Lo mas triste es que por culpa de las kakunas alguno se subirá al carro del doping.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Ene 2022)

Y aquí media España lo piensa pero no hay huevos de ponerlo en una portada.


----------



## Cens0r (30 Ene 2022)

Lo intentaron eso con Indurain y ahora hacen lo mismo con Nadal.


----------



## snoopi (30 Ene 2022)

A ver, el ruso iba arrasando y de repente el público la lio . 
Sacaron al ruso de partido. Justo cuando habia q sacarlo y después ya vino el resto. 

Nadal ira a tope de todo lo que se permita. Hasta las cejas de lo permitido y los años saben el límite exacto. 

Los franceses los sabían tambien. Va hasta el culo pero dentro de los límites.


----------



## Asurbanipal (30 Ene 2022)

Nadie va a mencionar a la charo con la pancarta que ha irrumpido en la pista?


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Ene 2022)

Rusos de mierda


----------



## Lomo Plateado (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

Joder, la verdad es que los tenéis cuadrados para apoyar a Nadal siendo un deportista que ha hecho lo que ha hecho en relación al caso Djokovic.

Tienes a un tío que viene de una supuesta lesión que le iba a hacer abandonar su carrera y que regresa con músculos hasta detrás de las orejas y QUE APOYA EL USO INDISCRIMINADO DE TERAPIAS GÉNICAS QUE PERMITEN DARLE AL CUERPO INSTRUCCIONES PARA FABRICAR DE FORMA ENDÓGENA LO QUE SE TE ANTOJE.

Y luego, tienes a un tío con un físico normalito de verdad, como Djokovic, que ha preferido que lo detengan y lo deporten antes de experimentar con su cuerpo.

¿Pero os habéis vuelto todos gilipollas o qué necesitáis para ver la realidad, que os den con ella en los morros?

MIRAD LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO DELANTE DE VUESTROS OJOS, CENUTRIOS.

¿Pero qué pastilla mágica os pensabais que estaban tomando los deportistas todos estos años atras?

Pues dopaje genético, terapias génicas experimentales, zoquetes, lo mismo que le ha salvado la carrera a muchos lesionados "crónicos" que tiene amistad con la gente que invierte en esas empresas farmacéuticas.

Djokovic es un magufo que cree en la homeopatía y que casi se jode la carrera porque tenía un codo jodido y se negaba a operarse porque decía que su cuerpo iba a curarse "por sí solo".

Y en el otro lado tienes al monstruo de las galletas con la cara desencajada que no parece ni la misma persona que hace 10 años defendiendo a muerte las terapias génicas experimentales.

EN SERIO ¿HACE FALTA QUE OS LO PONGAN CON DIBUJITOS?

¿Os pensáis que si a Rafa le hace falta un poco más de "nosequé" endógeno no se va a inyectar una porción de ARNm para que su cuerpo lo fabrique?

LO HARÁ SIN DUDARLO, ES LO QUE ESTÁ DEFENDIENDO, DICE QUE LOS BENEFICIOS SUPERAN LOS RIESGOS.

Es Djokovic el que no compra ese argumento y prefiere perder (dinero y títulos) e incluso sufrir (no se quería ni operar porque no se fía de los médicos).


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Lo de nadal y el dopaje no es nuevo....


----------



## chortinator (30 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En la antigua Esparta a los niños se les malnutría para que se vieran obligados a robar, pero como los pillaran les daban una paliza. No es el robar lo que se castiga, sino el haberte pillado robando. A ver si al final la medicina está más avanzada en España que en Rusia.




El dopaje siempre va mas adelantado.

Me acuerdo de enano, era un fan del ciclismo y me leia todo lo que habia sobre ciclismo. Recuerdo en el año 91 o 92, que ya empezaban a hablar de la epo en el ciclismo, y como no se podia detectar si la habian tomado o no, solo por los efectos que dejaba, efectos que por ejemplo se podian conseguir entrenando en altura. Pero claro una jeringa de EPO era mas barato y eficaz que tirarse unas semanitas entrenando a mas de 2000 metros de altitud.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

La técnica del ARNm se puede usar para fabricar dentro del cuerpo de forma endógeno la que tú quieras, no solo una proteína vírica.

¿En dónde os pensabais que se estaba experimentando todo esto antes del experimento masivo?

Pues en el deporte.


----------



## Erich Weiss (30 Ene 2022)

Pues yo no veo que Rafa corra más ni aguante más que Djokovic. Espero que no estéis insinuando que el serbio se dopa...


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Será una broma lo que dices en el último párrafo... ¿Has visto la edad de los tres últimos ganadores del Tour de Francia?



No hablo de ganadores, hablo de top 10 por ejemplo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> El dopaje siempre va mas adelantado.
> 
> Me acuerdo de enano, era un fan del ciclismo y me leia todo lo que habia sobre ciclismo. Recuerdo en el año 91 o 92, que ya empezaban a hablar de la epo en el ciclismo, y como no se podia detectar si la habian tomado o no, solo por los efectos que dejaba, efectos que por ejemplo se podian conseguir entrenando en altura. Pero claro una jeringa de EPO era mas barato y eficaz que tirarse unas semanitas entrenando a mas de 2000 metros de altitud.



Joder, pero es que ahora mismo vivimos un momento muy especial, tenemos una técnica experimental para hacer que un organismo produzca la substancia que tú quieras de forma endógena siendo probada en toda la población mundial.

Y es obvio que la técnica del ARNm no da positivo en los controles antidoping.

Y salen ciertos deportistas defendiéndolo y otros diciendo que no se lo ponen.

Y a la gente todavía le cuesta saber con quién ir.

A-CO-JO-NAN-TE.

Pero si lo están haciendo delante de vuestras putas narices y no lo pilláis.

Vaya coeficiente que tiene la peña, colega.

Os lo están diciendo a la cara, quién se dopa y quién no lo haría bajo ningún concepto.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues yo no veo que Rafa corra más ni aguante más que Djokovic. Espero que no estéis insinuando que el serbio se dopa...



¿Tú quién crees que caería antes en la tentanción de inyectarse algo experimental que permitiera al cuerpo "repararse" mejor?

Sabiendo que no te iban a pillar porque es una terapia experimental.

¿Nadal o Djokovic?

Es la misma apuesta que si te dijeran, si le ofreces droga a fulanito y a menganito, ¿quién crees que la va a aceptar?

El tema de la vacuna es el mismo, la gente que no se la pone es la típica gente que no quiere ver las drogas ni a un kilómetro de distancia y que desconfían y solo toman medicinas cuando están muy jodidos.

Y luego estan, los de "para cada problema una pastilla diferente".

Djokovic es de los que no toma mierdas, es hipocondríaco y magufo.

¿Y Nadal?

Nadal confía en la ciencia de foma ciega.

Si ya lo ha dicho; "yo, en estos temas, me fío de los que saben".

¿Más claro os lo pueden decir?


----------



## George Orwell (30 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> No hablo de ganadores, hablo de top 10 por ejemplo.



No puedo estar de acuerdo.
Que haya cuatro o cinco corredores que siguen rindiendo ya mayores, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentas. De hecho, lo de Valverde es altísimamente excepcional. Al margen de simpatías o antipatías, el murciano es una leyenda viva del ciclismo.


----------



## Hannibal (30 Ene 2022)

No me he leído todos los comentarios, pero a mí lo que me llamó la atención es que en los descansos, el ruso se quitaba la camiseta y era un pvto tirillas. No es que estuviera delgado y fibroso como Djokovic, es que era un cuerpoescombro. Lo raro es que ese saco de huesos sea número 2 del mundo.


----------



## Castellano (30 Ene 2022)

Ahora Nadal estará un par de meses sin jugar simulando molestias, hasta los torneos de tierra

Ese es el pacto con la ATP e ITF, barra libre para los Grand Slam y la temporada de tierra, y lesiones simuladas el resto de temporada para no abusar y que cante demasiado


----------



## Castellano (30 Ene 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues yo no veo que Rafa corra más ni aguante más que Djokovic. Espero que no estéis insinuando que el serbio se dopa...



El serbio se dopaba igual, pero se le ha acabado el chollo, por salirse del redil con el timo de la "vacuna"


----------



## cujo (30 Ene 2022)

Cuanto escozor en los foreros progres


----------



## 999999999 (30 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, la verdad es que los tenéis cuadrados para apoyar a Nadal siendo un deportista que ha hecho lo que ha hecho en relación al caso Djokovic.
> 
> Tienes a un tío que viene de una supuesta lesión que le iba a hacer abandonar su carrera y que regresa con músculos hasta detrás de las orejas y QUE APOYA EL USO INDISCRIMINADO DE TERAPIAS GÉNICAS QUE PERMITEN DARLE AL CUERPO INSTRUCCIONES PARA FABRICAR DE FORMA ENDÓGENA LO QUE SE TE ANTOJE.
> 
> ...



MAGUFO TARADO

A MAMARLA, SUBNORMAL!!!     


VAMOS RAFAAAAA!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ene 2022)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues yo no veo que Rafa corra más ni aguante más que Djokovic. Espero que no estéis insinuando que el serbio se dopa...



Se dopan todos … y los Reyes son los padres.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> MAGUFO TARADO
> 
> A MAMARLA, SUBNORMAL!!!
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy en contra de las terapias génicas experimentales, yo lo que digo es que la postura de Djokovic es propia de alguien que bajo ningún concepto se doparía.

En cambio, la de Nadal, incluso defendiendo públicamente el tomar substancias experimentales y arriesgarse, y censurando al que no entra "en la rueda" es el discurso prototipo de la persona que no dudaría en doparse.

Él mismo, con su actitud y con lo que dice y lo que hace está diciendo alto y claro lo que está pasando.

Otra cosa es que a ti te dé igual y tengas forofismo deportivo por Nadal, pero ese es otro asunto, yo no hablo de eso.

Yo hablo de la actitud VERDADERA frente al dopaje que se desprende de las palabras y actos de Nadal.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La técnica del ARNm se puede usar para fabricar dentro del cuerpo de forma endógeno la que tú quieras, no solo una proteína vírica.
> 
> ¿En dónde os pensabais que se estaba experimentando todo esto antes del experimento masivo?
> 
> Pues en el deporte.



Como por ejemplo, lo que provoca meterse ciertos medicamentos (glucocorticoides y demás). Sólo que ahora de otra forma.

Nada nuevo. Antes eran los estimulantes, luego las hormonas, más tarde las transfusiones... Y ahora lo que nos imaginamos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

Analicemos los hechos no deportivos:

- Nadal defiende el uso de técnicas experimentales de riesgo pensando solo en los beneficios.
- Nadal censura a los compañeros de profesión que no cumplen con el "dogma oficial".

- Djokovic es detenido, encerrado y deportado, no se le permite jugar, es condenado al ostracismo.
- Djokovic tiene un historial magufo y contrario a operaciones e intervenciones médicas invasivas.

¿Qué patrón se dibuja aquí, aquí quién es el "Armstrong" del ténis?

¿Qué le pasa en el ciclismo al que no se dopa y no entra en el pacto de "honor" entre dopados?

Hay que ser tonto para no verlo.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> No puedo estar de acuerdo.
> Que haya cuatro o cinco corredores que siguen rindiendo ya mayores, no tiene nada que ver con lo que comentas. De hecho, lo de Valverde es altísimamente excepcional. Al margen de simpatías o antipatías, el murciano es una leyenda viva del ciclismo.



Me vienen a la cabeza Richi Port, Rigoberto Uran, Roglic, de Gent, Mollema, Cavendish.. todos ochenteros, incluso Nibali aún está por ahi. Pienso solo en los que podrían der jefes de filas en una carrera.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Analicemos los hechos no deportivos:
> 
> - Nadal defiende el uso de técnicas experimentales de riesgo pensando solo en los beneficios.
> - Nadal censura a los compañeros de profesión que no cumplen con el "dogma oficial".
> ...



Me ha venido a la mente Christophe Bassons, aquel ciclista francés al que su negativa a pasar por el aro le costó bien caro.









Los honrados van al infierno


A Christophe Bassons todo el pelotón le conocía como ‘Mister Clean’ (Don Limpio) y no precisamente por su poder desinfectante sino porque todos sabían que él no




www.mundodeportivo.com





El el deporte de élite también hay omertà, que nunca se nos olvide.


----------



## George Orwell (30 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Me vienen a la cabeza Richi Port, Rigoberto Uran, Roglic, de Gent, Mollema, Cavendish.. todos ochenteros, incluso Nibali aún está por ahi. Pienso solo en los que podrían der jefes de filas en una carrera.



Si sigues el ciclismo desde hace al menos cuatro años sabrás de dónde viene Roglic y que realmente empezó a ser ciclista con 26 años.
Nibali es un exciclista. Urán sí rasca dignos top10 en GV, pero ni mucho menos es rival de los talentos jóvenes. Porte sólo decir que celebró el tercer puesto en el cajón del Tour 2020 como el logro de su vida a los 36.
De Cavendish si quieres hablamos en otro hilo y de su "resurrección" con roturas de cadena incluidas.

Yo entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero de verdad que de esa lista la mitad están ya de vuelta y media. Y les quedan balas seleccionadas para días concretos porque son gente con una clase indudable. Pero no es la norma, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Orífero (30 Ene 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> nadie gana 21 gram slams únicamente por físico, ni por estar dopado, decir eso es un solemne sandez
> 
> si fuese por una sustancia mágica, hay países con mayor capacidad deportiva, económica y también de cantera
> y tendrian 100 nadales



ünicamente no. Pero ayuda mucho. Si los demás son inflexibles con sus deportistas, se lo están impidiendo. España se ganó el rechazo de muchos países con la operación puerto cerrada para que no cayera gente mítica.
Nadal ganaba muchos partidos porque llegaba a bolas imposibles. Y no había que ser ningún experto para darse cuenta. Y era sobre todo, en tierra.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me ha venido a la mente Christophe Bassons, aquel ciclista francés al que su negativa a pasar por el aro le costó bien caro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto, recordaba algún caso del ciclismo, es exactamente el mismo patrón que vemos aquí.

Y la corrupción en la cúpula de la UCI durante el reinado de Armstrong se me parece sospechosamente a lo que está pasando en relación al origen del coronavirus y el infausto doctor Fauci.

Es el mismo patrón mafioso de control de daños desde dentro de las organizaciones, con dineros, sobres, uso de medios de comunicación, persecuciones, etc...


----------



## road runner (30 Ene 2022)

El problema no es quién se dopa o no se dopa.
El problema son los controles. A quién se controla y a quién no, a quién se avisa o no se avisa, cosas asi.
Y ahora mismo los rusos están jodidos.

Es como los tests covid, si tienes mocos estás acatarrado pero si te hacen un test sales en la tele como positivo.

Dicho eso, la final debería haber sido nadal yocovik, para que apeteciese verla.


----------



## SEVEN (30 Ene 2022)

Como le pillen en temas de dopaje, que espero que no, se montaría la de San Quintín y a más de uno se le caerían los palos del sombrajo


----------



## road runner (30 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuántos deportistas que nunca dieron negativo en los test, a los que nunca pillaron, reconocieron años después de retirarse que se metieron de todo... En el caso de Nadal, el ex-tenista belga Christophe Rochus dejó caer en su día que:
> 
> _"Los rumores son rumores, aunque todo el mundo se plantea ¿Cómo es posible que Nadal estuviera fuerte en el (torneo de) Roland Garros y que un mes después dijera que no puede jugar? Eso es lo que me parece sospechoso, pero no se tienen pruebas_



Lo que decía ahí arriba, el asunto es que si "te avisan" pues te "lesionas" y pelillos a la mar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> pues en la entrega del premio nadal se ha tenido que sentar porque no aguantaba de pie y el ruso estaba como si viniera de pasear..
> 
> y además si no se han dado cuenta de que el ruso está muy verde y nadal lo único que ha hecho es jugar a medio gas al principio para cansarlo , que expliquen como es que tienen misiles de esos hipersonicos porque son un poco retardados estos rusos



El entrenador de honor de Rusia, Viktor Yanchuk:

“*Medvedev no tenía suficiente carga psicológica o energía física. Nadal dominó los últimos dos sets y se fue constantemente a la victoria*. *Parecía estar luchando por su vida.* *Como resultado, ganó merecidamente. Es poco probable que Medvedev alguna vez tenga ese carácter*. Daniil puede mejorar en clase, pero ganar 20 Slams como Nadal, Djokovic y Federer es problemático. Medvedev carece de armas ofensivas. Juega principalmente debido a los errores de los oponentes y contraataques. El público estaba para Nadal porque es grande. Pero Medvedev también necesita pensar en su lugar en la sociedad. A él no le importa la gente. Pueden ser tus aliados y ayudarte... Medvedev debería reconsiderar su actitud ante la vida. Hay que contar con el público, pero él no lo pone en un céntimo.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ene 2022)

road runner dijo:


> El problema no es quién se dopa o no se dopa.
> El problema son los controles. A quién se controla y a quién no, a quién se avisa o no se avisa, cosas asi.
> Y ahora mismo los rusos están jodidos.
> 
> ...



Desde el 2014 los rusos están controladísimos. Creo recordar que incluso les racanean las autorizaciones terapéuticas, como dijo en su día la biatleta rusa Evgenia Burtasova. Lo tienen más complicado que otros, lo que no significa que no tomen nada (no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie en este asunto), pero ahora los miran con lupa y ante la mínima sospecha, investigación al canto. No les pasan ni una.


----------



## road runner (30 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde el 2014 los rusos están controladísimos. Creo recordar que incluso les racanean las autorizaciones terapéuticas, como dijo en su día la biatleta rusa Evgenia Burtasova. Lo tienen más complicado que otros, lo que no significa que no tomen nada (no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie en este asunto), pero ahora los miran con lupa y ante la mínima sospecha, investigación al canto. No les pasan ni una.



El extremo opuesto son los anglos en ciclismo. Barra libre.


----------



## Orífero (30 Ene 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> De armstrong no hablo.
> 
> Nadal no se dopa, tiene un físico bastante normalito.



Bueno no es normalito, ¿eh? Y las bolas a las que llegaba y con las que ganó partidos en sus mejores tiempos eran surrealistas a veces.


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Ene 2022)

Ja, ja, ja.... Putos ruskis, qué coman polla española


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En eeuu los americanos, creían que Lance armstrong era un mito y corría limpio.



Y tu te crees que el ciclismo es un deporte limpio en el que solo Lance Armstrong hizo trampas


----------



## Erich Weiss (30 Ene 2022)

Este hilo es una risa, magufos por doquier y alguno hilando fino para que sus teorías concuerden con sus ruedas de molino.


----------



## Gusman (30 Ene 2022)

Rata nadal deberia estar muerto de sobredosis de lefa de Gates.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...




*¿Cree?*


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (30 Ene 2022)

Eso lo llevan diciendo desde que Nadal empezó a jugar con 16 años. Todavía se espera un prueba.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Brutal el análisis del ruso. Ya llegarán los fanáticos del calvo a decir que tiene envidia.



Para decir que tiene envidia .... no hace falta ser fanático de nadie.

Malos perdedores siempre hubo y siempre habrá.

Y el tenis, lo que menos cuenta es la fuerza bruta, que es para lo que serviría el doping.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> *¿Cree?*



En Francia también lo creían, hasta una ministra lo afirmó con vehemencia, y perdió un juicio por ello.

Opinar es libre pero también te pueden meter una querella.

Yo no lo creo pero tampoco pondría la mano en el fuego, ni por mí mismo lo haría.


----------



## Abelinoz (30 Ene 2022)

Valverde está consiguiendo los peores resultados de su carrera.

No se si te suenan Roglic, Bernal, Van Aerts, Pogacar?

Sabes cuantos años tienen?


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En eeuu los americanos, creían que Lance armstrong era un mito y corría limpio.



En el ciclismo hay dos grupos de ciclistas: los que se dopan y a los que pillan.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cnk57 (30 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En Francia también lo creían, hasta una ministra lo afirmó con vehemencia, y perdió un juicio por ello.
> 
> Opinar es libre pero también te pueden meter una querella.
> 
> Yo no lo creo pero tampoco pondría la mano en el fuego, ni por mí mismo lo haría.



El tenis no es un deporte donde el doping marque ninguna diferencia.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Ene 2022)

Sí igual que en el ping-pong.

Habla con Lance Armstrong, colega.

Vamos, si crees que el doping es igual en tenis que en ciclismo, dilo ya, y me ahorro perder el tiempo contigo.


----------



## Juanchufri (30 Ene 2022)

Siempre gana el mejor endrogao.


----------



## Satori (30 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> El tenis no es un deporte donde el doping marque ninguna diferencia.



Falso. El cansancio provoca muchos fallos en la ejecución de los tiros, y aún más importante el no llegar a las jugadas a tiempo.


----------



## furia porcina (30 Ene 2022)

A ver, si Nadal llega al quinto set con un cansancio de X y el rival con un cansancio de 2X pues es perfectamente factible poder jugar con más precisión. No es lo mismo responder a una bola que te viene a 120Km/h que si te viene a 80Km/h. A lo mejor en el primer set el otro le mandaba bolas a 180Km/h y le costaba más.


----------



## cnk57 (30 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Falso. El cansancio provoca muchos fallos en la ejecución de los tiros, y aún más importante el no llegar a las jugadas a tiempo.



Eso es en las personas normales.

No lo digo por Nadal, solo.

Mira Federer.


----------



## furia porcina (30 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Cada uno es libre de opinar lo que quiera.
> 
> Valverde también está volando con su bici y tiene 41 años.
> 
> ...



Eso no cuadra, el doping es algo que te beneficia en el presente pero te perjudica en el futuro. Si las viejas glorias se han dopado mucho en el pasado, ahora deberían de tener dificultades incluso para llevar una vida normal (los que sigan vivos).


----------



## Roedr (30 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En eeuu los americanos, creían que Lance armstrong era un mito y corría limpio.



No te enteras contreras. Fueron los americanos los que destaparon el doping de Armstrong, no el tour o ningún otro país. Osea que en las altas instancias muy convencidos no estaban.


----------



## Secret_Societies (30 Ene 2022)

Va hasta las trancas evidentemente, como Indurain, Valverde, Contador, el Barcelona de Guardiola, el Madrid de las Champions de Zidane, la seleccion de baloncesto y tantos y tantos ejemplos mas

Aunque estan como para hablar el resto de potencias...


Por mi parte cero criticas al dopaje de estado. De hecho hasta me alegra porque implica cierta soberania de España al menos en este aspecto.


----------



## Castellano (30 Ene 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Y tu te crees que el ciclismo es un deporte limpio en el que solo Lance Armstrong hizo trampas



Todos hacían trampas, pero Lance tenía barra libre, y por tanto iba más dopado que los demás.

Cada vez que salía uno que demostraba que le podía hacer sombra en carreras previas al Tour, daba positivo (como Iban Mayo o Hamilton) o se "lesionaba" tras ganar al
texano (Valverde en el Tour del 005)

Luego se supo que el también dio positivo varias veces, pero le tapaba la UCI y tenía permiso para doparse impunemente, mientras el resto tenían que controlarse mucho más si no querían ser sancionados


----------



## Javiser (30 Ene 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> A eso precisamente se refiere, ahora los miran a todos con lupa.



Por algo será.


De momento ahora que estamos con la moda belicista ya hemos ganado la primera batalla: España 1- Rusia 0


----------



## Castellano (30 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No te enteras contreras. Fueron los americanos los que destaparon el doping de Armstrong, no el tour o ningún otro país. Osea que en las altas instancias muy convencidos no estaban.



A Lance lo pillaron porque dejó tirado a Frankie Andreu, a Hamilton y a Landis.

La primera en tirar de la manta fue la mujer de Frankie, a la que tacharon de loca y envidiosa.
Pero luego salieron Hamilton y Landis (sancionados ambos por dopaje, de los cuales Lance renegó) con pruebas muy consistentes, y ya no le quedo más remedio que admitir la verdad con la USADA a punto de abrir un juicio público.

Si Lance no hubiera sido tan desagradecido y se hubiera hecho cargo de los tres (a Andreu habiéndolo fichado de técnico por ejemplo tras su retirada y a Floyd y Tyler como corredores tras su sanción) no habría salido nada a la luz. El problema es que el texano se creía intocable y además actuaba como un mafioso


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Ene 2022)

ah pero en rusia tienen diarios deportivos?

serán controlados por el gobierno supongo


----------



## sirpask (30 Ene 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Eso no cuadra, el doping es algo que te beneficia en el presente pero te perjudica en el futuro. Si las viejas glorias se han dopado mucho en el pasado, ahora deberían de tener dificultades incluso para llevar una vida normal (los que sigan vivos).



No se, ogual hay tratamientos geneticos de regeneración que no conocemos.


----------



## Alf_ET (30 Ene 2022)

A mí me ha extrañado más el bajón del ruso. 
El tenis es un deporte turbio y lleno de chanchullos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Ene 2022)

aaa


furia porcina dijo:


> Eso no cuadra, el doping es algo que te beneficia en el presente pero te perjudica en el futuro. Si las viejas glorias se han dopado mucho en el pasado, ahora deberían de tener dificultades incluso para llevar una vida normal (los que sigan vivos).



No es así, es más, hay estudios que demuestran que el doping genera efectos permanentes en el organismo, es decir, que tu incremento de rendimiento permanece en el tiempo.

Un ciclista que lleve todo la vida dopándose, si deja de doparse va a tener un rendimiento superior al que tendría si no se hubiera dopado nunca.

Niveles de hormonas, tamaño de órganos, adaptaciones de músculos, tendones, etc que han sido reforzados por tomar hormona del crecimiento, etc...

Otra cosa es que a más largo plazo esas adaptaciones permanentes vayan a tener otros efectos que no sean buenos, pero lo que es el rendimiento mientras puedas seguir compitiendo...


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (30 Ene 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> ünicamente no. Pero ayuda mucho. Si los demás son inflexibles con sus deportistas, se lo están impidiendo. España se ganó el rechazo de muchos países con la operación puerto cerrada para que no cayera gente mítica.
> Nadal ganaba muchos partidos porque llegaba a bolas imposibles. Y no había que ser ningún experto para darse cuenta. Y era sobre todo, en tierra.



y a los demas no?

tu te crees que en el circuito no toma todo el mundo las mismas mierdas

ya veo que no eres un experto no hace falta que lo jures

Nadal llegaba a todas las bolas por un físico privilegiado y una voluntad tenaz, ...no es federer ni tiene su magia pero técnicamente es un tenista top, y ahí es la base de su triunfo, aparte que jugar contra Nadal, es un tormento, te domina, juega contigo, bolas liftadas, una derecha muy potente...
puede ir perdiendo y no baja la guardia, para eso no hay dopaje que valga


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (30 Ene 2022)

y por cierto, decir que novac tiene cuerpo normalito, pues no, tiene un cuerpo perfecto para jugar al tenis

desde el 2008 el mismo declaro que estaba en desventaja física respecto a Nadal y que lo iba a mejorar 

todo natural ....nada de mierdas para Novac, no? ni tampoco se le acuso de dopaje no?

y cuantas veces, cuando no le va bien, se inventa algún malestar , parece que se arrastra .. y luego aguanta con una fuerza física increible, 


. todos a nivel super profesional se meten mierda,... todos, todos, todos hay mucho dinero, torneos y publicidad y repito
hay países en el mundo con mucha más capacidad médica, técnologica y de cantera que España que siendo tan fácil tendrían a 10 Nadales
(China, Rusia,)

pero un tuercebotas, por muy dopado que este, no va a ganar 21 gran slams

y hoy, si el ruso hubiera tenido solo el 50% de la tenacidad e inteligencia de juego de su oponente hubiera sido el quien hubiera ganado


----------



## dapman (30 Ene 2022)

Puede alguien llevar 20 años jugando al máximo nivel en distintas épocas del año y en multitud de países y que no le pillen? Porque lleva al máximo nivel desde siempre.
Que suerte ha debido tener de no haber caído jamás en un control.
Mas bien parece que tenemos a un deportista con un talento notable, una fuerza de voluntad y carácter extraordinario, en un deporte en que precisamente la fuerza mental tiene una importancia vital.
Con la lesión que padece muchos no hubieran llegado a competir siquiera.









Así es la lesión en el pie de Rafa Nadal: la enfermedad de Müller-Weiss


Rafael Nadal sufre una lesión crónica en el pie, la enfermedad de Muller-Weiss, que le limita su actividad sobre la pista.




www.google.com


----------



## Castellano (31 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Puede alguien llevar 20 años jugando al máximo nivel en distintas épocas del año y en multitud de países y que no le pillen? Porque lleva al máximo nivel desde siempre.
> Que suerte ha debido tener de no haber caído jamás en un control.
> Mas bien parece que tenemos a un deportista con un talento notable, una fuerza de voluntad y carácter extraordinario, en un deporte en que precisamente la fuerza mental tiene una importancia vital.
> Con la lesión que padece muchos no hubieran llegado a competir siquiera.
> ...



Lance Armstrong nunca oficialmente dio positivo.
Luego se supo, que dio varias veces y la UCI lo tapó.
Con el calvo de Manacor pasa lo mismo


----------



## Busher (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> aaa
> 
> 
> No es así, es más, hay estudios que demuestran que el doping genera efectos permanentes en el organismo, es decir, que tu incremento de rendimiento permanece en el tiempo.
> ...



Bueno... es que en el ciclismo al menos, buena parte de los objetivos del dopaje es el poder entrenar mas... por eso prohibieron casi hasta las aspirinas, porque todo lo que sea combatir el dolor, ayuda a entrenar mas y mas duro, cosa que despues , obviamente, se refleja en los resultados corporales.

Por cosas como esa es que yo no creo que el doping sea el demonio que nos venden... el doping es a menudo una forma de aumentar nuestras capacidades de esfuerzo y resistencia, no es un motor que sumemos a nuestras fuerzas, es una forma de ser capaces de ser mas fuertes y el negar ese progreso me parece un poco de abuelo pureta hipocrita que despues no dudara en tomar viagra para que se le levante.


----------



## el tio orquestas (31 Ene 2022)

Parte de una premisa falsa. El primer set de Nadal es tan malo que era muy probable que el quinto set fuese mejor.


----------



## dapman (31 Ene 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Lance Armstrong nunca oficialmente dio positivo.
> Luego se supo, que dio varias veces y la UCI lo tapó.
> Con el calvo de Manacor pasa lo mismo



Lance armstrong estuvo en lo mas alto durante seis años, compitiendo unas cuantas carreras al año. Efimera carrera en comparación.
Por otro lado en el ciclismo el fisico lo es todo. Nada que ver con el tenis


----------



## Castellano (31 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Lance armstrong estuvo en lo mas alto durante seis años, compitiendo unas cuantas carreras al año. Efimera carrera en comparación.
> Por otro lado en el ciclismo el fisico lo es todo. Nada que ver con el tenis



El físico influye y mucho en el tenis.
Estate más de 5 horas como hoy, corriendo de lado a lado, subiendo y bajando y golpeando con la raqueta.

Yo que he practicado ambos deportes (el tenis ya no), me cansaba mucho más jugando dos horas al tenis que saliendo dos horas en bici (y no salía precisamente de paseo)

Además si es por calidad y técnica, Federer se mea en Nadal, que no es más que un pasabolas premium


----------



## Mr. Frost (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, la verdad es que los tenéis cuadrados para apoyar a Nadal siendo un deportista que ha hecho lo que ha hecho en relación al caso Djokovic.
> 
> Tienes a un tío que viene de una supuesta lesión que le iba a hacer abandonar su carrera y que regresa con músculos hasta detrás de las orejas y QUE APOYA EL USO INDISCRIMINADO DE TERAPIAS GÉNICAS QUE PERMITEN DARLE AL CUERPO INSTRUCCIONES PARA FABRICAR DE FORMA ENDÓGENA LO QUE SE TE ANTOJE.
> 
> ...



Anda, vuelve a ponerte esto que se te ha caído,


----------



## cthulhu (31 Ene 2022)

Coño, mirad cómo está Nadal, que parece el puñetero Ben Johnson con músculos hasta en las orejas. 

Nadal siempre fue un jugador más físico que técnico, de hecho al principio era un pasabolas que ganaba partidos porque llegaba a todo a base de correr. Un tenista así no suele durar mucho, un día tiene una lesión o empieza a envejecer y adiós. Sin embargo lo de Nadal no me parece normal con 35 tacos y un montón de lesiones. Vale que ha ganado técnica, pero cuando la cosa se tuerce es capaz de jugar la quinta hora corriendo más que la primera y a sus años y con lo que arrastra, no, no me creo que sea normal.

De acuerdo en que todos se meten algo de poción mágica, pero éste tiene toda la pinta de haberse caído en la marmita.


----------



## dapman (31 Ene 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El físico influye y mucho en el tenis.
> Estate más de 5 horas como hoy, corriendo de lado a lado, subiendo y bajando y golpeando con la raqueta.
> 
> Yo que he practicado ambos deportes (el tenis ya no), me cansaba mucho más jugando dos horas al tenis que saliendo dos horas en bici (y no salía precisamente de paseo)
> ...



Si federer tuviera la fuerza mental de nadal habría ganado una decena más de GS.
De igual forma, si medveded tuviese mejor fisico, mejor fuerza mental, probablemente hubiera ganado esta final.
Y si nadal tuviera algo más de altura no hubiera venido mal.
En tenis necesitas un compendio de virtudes para ganar, y el físico es una de ellas únicamente. Incluso la parte tactica y el estudio de los rivales es vital.
El doping solo podría ser una ayuda, nunca sería algo determinante, y, si así fuera, estarían todos igualados porque todos lo usarían. Y, aun así, no permitiría carreras dilatadas en todos los paises y torneos, simplemente por las leyes estadísticas de probabilidad de que te pillen.


----------



## Jiltonparis (31 Ene 2022)

Nadal se dedicó a abrir la pista desde el primer set, de hecho el ruso ya boqueaba desde casi el principio de partido..


----------



## cthulhu (31 Ene 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Si federer tuviera la fuerza mental de nadal habría ganado una decena más de GS.
> De igual forma, si medveded tuviese mejor fisico, mejor fuerza mental, probablemente hubiera ganado esta final.
> Y si nadal tuviera algo más de altura no hubiera venido mal.
> En tenis necesitas un compendio de virtudes para ganar, y el físico es una de ellas únicamente. Incluso la parte tactica y el estudio de los rivales es vital.
> El doping solo podría ser una ayuda, nunca sería algo determinante, y, si así fuera, estarían todos igualados porque todos lo usarían. Y, aun así, no permitiría carreras dilatadas en todos los paises y torneos, simplemente por las leyes estadísticas de probabilidad de que te pillen.



En muy pocos deportes se ha abierto el melón del doping, sólo en los que el cante que daban algunos era imposible de ocultar. Si te pones a hacer controles serios en la NBA, basket, la Liga de fútbol, el fútbol americano, tenis… íbamos a fliparlo todo. 
Lo que ocurre es que todos esos deportes mueven tantísimo dinero que no interesa.


----------



## tracrium (31 Ene 2022)

El dopaje debería estar permitido. Así todos participarían en igualdad de condiciones.

Ahora mismo no puedes poner la mano en el fuego por nadie. No puedes saber si no se ha dopado, si no le han pillado o si lo han hecho, han hecho la vista gorda por reputación o dinero.

En esas circunstancias no se puede asegurar la igualdad de condiciones.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Ene 2022)

RAFAEL AZUL... repartiendole plomo A LA PUTA URS

Que se JJJJJJJJODAN


----------



## NEKRO (31 Ene 2022)

Hace años que en muchos sitios se dice que Nadal juega dopado.


----------



## Jotacé96 (31 Ene 2022)

Pero que hablais. Medvedev no se ha cansado apenas físicamente, todo mental y psicológicamente. Se veía mucho más cansado a Nadal que tenía que recurrir a subidas a la red para vencer el muro del ruso, que apenas corría. Y quien lo conozca, sabe que odia competir en tierra. Es un llorica y poco sufrido. Tampoco está tan fuerte Rafa, al lado de su tio parece un flacucho y todo. Sumad genética, dietas, equipo detrás suyo y chasca dentro del límite permitido y bualá.


----------



## NEKRO (31 Ene 2022)

*Impotencia,** calvicie** o cáncer de hígado, principales riesgos de tomar** anabolizantes*








Impotencia, calvicie o cáncer de hígado, principales riesgos de tomar anabolizantes


Acné, atrofias, calvicie o impotencia son sólo algunos de los riesgos a los que se enfrentan los deportistas cuando se toman anabolizantes, tal y como ha alertado la especialista en Medicina del Deporte en Geseme, Silvia Treviño, con motivo de la celebración de los Juegos Olímpicos.



www.eleconomista.es





NOTICIA DEL 2016 ya se hablaba de Nadal y el dopaje.








Los 'hackers' rusos desvelan que Nadal tomó sustancias ilegales con permiso de la AMA


Fancy Bear lanza nuevos documentos sobre posible dopaje, y en este caso, le ha tocado el turno al manacorí, que tuvo permiso de la AMA en 2009 y 2012 para tomar sustancias prohibidas




www.elconfidencial.com




La noticia dice que ya en el 2009 Nadal jugaba dopado.


----------



## unaburbu (31 Ene 2022)

Son los plátanos y el placebo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Ene 2022)

¿Se entiende ahora por qué le dejaban ir al baño a él sí y a otros jugadores no?


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (31 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...



Mientras Nadal sea amigo de Bill Gates, se podrá pinchar de todo. Y a los Rusos les mirarán con lupa y les pondrán todo tipo de sanciones.


----------



## Apretrujillos (31 Ene 2022)

Rusia se esta revelando como la cuna mundial del paquismo


----------



## Don Meliton (31 Ene 2022)

Mal perder el de estos rusos.


----------



## Baconfino (31 Ene 2022)

Nunca fui un gran atleta, pero en mis mejores tiempos era capaz de estar corriendo apenas 8 Kilometros, siempre resulto que corria mas rapido los 4 ultimos. A Nadal le basto ver los rendimientos decrecientes del rival y aumentar su autoconfianza al ver la posibilidad de victoria para derrotar a ese robot sovietico con cara de haberse bebido no solo todo el vodka de Sidney sino todo el vinagre de por alli, de ahi esa cara chispaoavinagrao del ruso


----------



## Baconfino (31 Ene 2022)

Olvide decir que Nadal es la mejor izquierda española que conozco.


----------



## JKL-2 (31 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que la llamada "nextgen" (los sucesores del big3): medvedev, tsitsipas, kyrgios, e incluso thiem que ya tiene 28-29, pasarán a la historia como una de las peores generaciones de la historia. No pueden vencer en toda su plenitud a la generación anterior que ya media la treintena (ni a Federer cuando tenía 38). A ver lo que vienen después como Sinner o Alcaráz.
> 
> En cualquier caso decir esto justo ahora es de mal perdedor y deja en mal lugar al ruso de la entrevista y lo que representa.



No es algo exclusivo del tenis, en el fútbol tampoco ha sido ni medio normal que Cristiano y Messi se hayan repartido los balones de Oro desde 2008 (excepto el de Modric en 2018) y que en la treintena avanzada (cuando los jugadores de fútbol habitualmente entraban en semi-retiros), sigan en un nivel top.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> No es algo exclusivo del tenis, en el fútbol tampoco ha sido ni medio normal que Cristiano y Messi se hayan repartido los balones de Oro desde 2008 (excepto el de Modric en 2018) y que en la treintena avanzada (cuando los jugadores de fútbol habitualmente entraban en semi-retiros), sigan en un nivel top.



Cuando deportistas de treinta y tantos años siguen rindiendo como si tuvieran veinticinco, en una época en la que deportes como el fútbol se han vuelto más físicos que nunca, es cuanto menos sospechoso. A ciertas edades lo normal es perder capacidad de recuperación frente a los esfuerzos


----------



## Oso Amoroso (31 Ene 2022)

Nadal en el quinto esta "tieso", le costaba moverse. Ese set le gano igual que contra Shapovalov, esperando que el contrario hiciese muchos mas errores como asi ocurrio. Les gano porque tiene una mente privilegiada y porque los "jovenes" no saben tomar decisiones correctas en esos momentos de partido, sufrio como un perro cada vez que tenia el saque haciendo la mayor parte del tiempo de "pasabolas" esperando que el ruso la cagara como asi paso en muchas ocasiones y "descansando" durante los servicios del ruso una vez ya le habia roto el servicio al comienzo del set. Y a pesar de eso la cago cuando tuvo la primera oportunidad de ganar el set perdiendo su saque con 5-4 a favor.


----------



## Prelude (31 Ene 2022)

*BETAMETASONA*

"Las normas son para cumplirlas", Rafael.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Coño, mirad cómo está Nadal, que parece el puñetero Ben Johnson con músculos hasta en las orejas.
> 
> Nadal siempre fue un jugador más físico que técnico, de hecho al principio era un pasabolas que ganaba partidos porque llegaba a todo a base de correr. Un tenista así no suele durar mucho, un día tiene una lesión o empieza a envejecer y adiós. Sin embargo lo de Nadal no me parece normal con 35 tacos y un montón de lesiones. Vale que ha ganado técnica, pero cuando la cosa se tuerce es capaz de jugar la quinta hora corriendo más que la primera y a sus años y con lo que arrastra, no, no me creo que sea normal.
> 
> De acuerdo en que todos se meten algo de poción mágica, pero éste tiene toda la pinta de haberse caído en la marmita.





Castellano dijo:


> El físico influye y mucho en el tenis.
> Estate más de 5 horas como hoy, corriendo de lado a lado, subiendo y bajando y golpeando con la raqueta.
> 
> Yo que he practicado ambos deportes (el tenis ya no), me cansaba mucho más jugando dos horas al tenis que saliendo dos horas en bici (y no salía precisamente de paseo)
> ...



ya podemos cerrar el hilo, hemos encontrado una opinion que vale más que la boris becker, john mc enroe, federer, etc etc
nadal es un pasabolas premium que de chiripa gana 21 gram slams y 13 veces roland garros, lo hace cualquiera, yo mismamente
no me apunto al open de usa, pq me viene lejos ir y ganar, con que me digas tu como me dopo, vamos a medias

seguro q vamos con ventaja, los demas solo toman ginseng y carajillos


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

Prelude dijo:


> *BETAMETASONA*
> 
> "Las normas son para cumplirlas", Rafael.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926214











Rafa Nadal, sobre su 'dopaje permitido': "Cuando uno pide permiso y se lo dan, no es ilegal"


El tenista español Rafa Nadal ha afirmado que el deporte debe "dar un paso adelante y ser totalmente transparente", después de que este lunes un gr...




www.20minutos.es





cuando pides permiso para tratar una enfemedad y presentas toda la documentación no incurres en dopaje
creo que eso se sabía, veo que NO


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ene 2022)

Prelude dijo:


> *BETAMETASONA*
> 
> "Las normas son para cumplirlas", Rafael.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926214



Pues anda que las sales de amoniaco de los rusos en 2018


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Ene 2022)

Es evidentísimo que todos los deportistas de élite van enchufados.

Las "golosinas" son necesarias para rendir al máximo.

Quien crea que no está muy engañado...

Pasa también en el fútbol, la gente es muy inocentona...

Los brazos del CALBO Nadal son totalmente naturales claro que sí jaja.


----------



## Gorkako (31 Ene 2022)

A 5 horas es todo coco... El ruso se puso 2-0 se creía que estaba todo hecho... Y aquí el amigo Nadal le dió la vuelta a la tortilla y le ganó por técnica/moral.
A estos niveles van todos como las Grecas.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Coño, mirad cómo está Nadal, que parece el puñetero Ben Johnson con músculos hasta en las orejas.
> 
> Nadal siempre fue un jugador más físico que técnico, de hecho al principio era un pasabolas que ganaba partidos porque llegaba a todo a base de correr. Un tenista así no suele durar mucho, un día tiene una lesión o empieza a envejecer y adiós. Sin embargo lo de Nadal no me parece normal con 35 tacos y un montón de lesiones. Vale que ha ganado técnica, pero cuando la cosa se tuerce es capaz de jugar la quinta hora corriendo más que la primera y a sus años y con lo que arrastra, no, no me creo que sea normal.
> 
> De acuerdo en que todos se meten algo de poción mágica, pero éste tiene toda la pinta de haberse caído en la marmita.



toda la pinta, parece..

tu la parte de sus entrenamientos espartanos , las horas que se pasa entrenando, de eso ni hablar

se ha perdido su juventud , entrenando como una mala bestia, cosa que nadie hace en su vida

tiene una mentalidad de hierro que en el circuito nadie tiene, no da bola perdida y aunque pierda 2 sets a cero no entrega el partido

un pasabolas, no gana ni un torneo, un jugador super tecnico te masacra con jugarte de lado a lado de la pista

pero habeis visto alguno, como ganaba roland garros? de verças a un dios como federer se la gana corriendo como un loco?

cuando tenia 16 años, y ganaba, era por correr? dopado?


----------



## Wotan2021 (31 Ene 2022)

A ver, yo odio a Nadal con todas mis fuerzas, me habría encantado verlo amoñecar en directo en un tercer set contra Djokovic, pero negar que es infinitamente mejor tenista que Medvedev es de imbéciles.


----------



## Wotan2021 (31 Ene 2022)

A esos niveles, la experiencia jugando con esa cantidad de presión es más importante que cualquier otro factor. Y es obvio que el puto calvo tiene más experiencia que el ruso


----------



## Vulcan86 (31 Ene 2022)

El doping en el país de los mentirosos jajaja


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Anda, vuelve a ponerte esto que se te ha caído,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926097



Que sí, que ya hemos pillado la dirección por la que quieres llevar el debate, pero que no, que no es por ahí por donde estamos debatiendo.

Yo soy un magufo, Djokovic también, pero lo que no se puede negar es que Nadal defiende públicamente el uso de terapias génicas experimentales para que los organismos produzcan substancias de forma endógena y lo hace pensando solo en los beneficios y obviando los riesgos.

Y Djokovic hace justo lo contrario.

Y desde un punto de vista relacionado con el doping y el tipo de personalidad que lleva a un deportista a doparse, lo que está pasando es muy revelador y la actitud de los personajes también.

Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que el doping en el tenis es histórico, que es uno de los deportes con más escándalos por dopaje a lo largo de la historia y que se repite el patrón que ya ocurrió en el ciclismo, el que no adopta el discurso oficial es represaliado públicamente.

No olvidemos que esto es lo que pasa hoy en día en el mundo del tenis, reconocido por todo el mundo (es un secreto a voces):









Las sanciones por dopaje en el tenis, lejos de las de otros deportes


El de Maria Sharapova no es el único caso que ha enturbiado el mundo del tenis en los últimos años. Varios tenistas se han visto involucrados en temas de dopaje y las




www.mundodeportivo.com













¡Escandaloso! Tenista brasileño fingió lesión para ocultar una sanción por dopaje


Thomaz Bellucci, tenista brasileño, confesó que dio positivo en un control antidoping, por lo que fue suspendido por cinco meses. En ese periodo, hizo creer a todos que su ausencia se debió a una lesión.




depor.com













Bellucci admite que ocultó una sanción por dopaje


El tenista brasileño Thomaz Bellucci, actualmente 112 del ranking mundial, anunció este jueves que en septiembre pasado fue notificado de haber dado positivo en un control antidopa




www.elmundo.es













La historia oculta del dopaje en el tenis actual | Letras Libres


Sharapova, Odesnik, Cilic: hay suficientes casos como para pensar que las autoridades del tenis no se toman demasiado en serio las trampas en su deporte.




letraslibres.com













¿Por qué la Federación de Tenis dejará de silenciar el doping de tenistas?


La Federación Internacional del Tenis (ITF) anunció que hará públicos los casos de dopaje en los que incurren tenistas del circuito.




depor.com













La ATP encubrió el dopaje de Agassi


El ex 'número uno' admite que dio positivo y que el regidor del tenis masculino lo ocultó




elpais.com





Teniendo en cuenta esos antecedentes, la actitud de cada deportista frente al dopaje es la clave de todo, y en todo este asunto de Djokovic Nadal se ha retratado más de lo que que él quisiera.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Ene 2022)

Esto es de 2012, de los hijos de la libertad, la igualdad y la fraternidad.









Vídeo de los guiñoles de Canal Plus Francia que acusa de dopaje a Rafa Nadal.


Vídeo de los guiñoles de Canal Plus Francia que acusa de dopaje a Rafa Nadal.




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## NORDWAND (31 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que la llamada "nextgen" (los sucesores del big3): medvedev, tsitsipas, kyrgios, e incluso thiem que ya tiene 28-29, pasarán a la historia como una de las peores generaciones de la historia. No pueden vencer en toda su plenitud a la generación anterior que ya media la treintena (ni a Federer cuando tenía 38). A ver lo que vienen después como Sinner o Alcaráz.
> 
> En cualquier caso decir esto justo ahora es de mal perdedor y deja en mal lugar al ruso de la entrevista y lo que representa.



Alcaraz ha cogido 5 kilos de masa muscular en cosa de 6 meses.
En fútbol, el caso más exagerado es el de Pedri. Entras en su instagram y en 2018 es un niño de 16 años. 10 fotos después y 2 años más tarde te encuentras a un adulto de 28 ( y cascado...).

Con respecto al doping, no es cuestión de juzgar quien juega o no con gasolina súper. La cuestión es a quien le pita la máquina del dopaje o no.
Se trata de saber a quien se lo permiten y quien no, y porqué.


----------



## lolomondo (31 Ene 2022)

Brutal






Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mxmanu (31 Ene 2022)

Ese sabe poco de la historia de España y de los cojones españoles


----------



## Sesino6 (31 Ene 2022)

El pvtocalbo no se dopa.
Me lo ha dicho Lance Armstrong, que él tampoco, que es que le picaba el ojete.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Alcaraz ha cogido 5 kilos de masa muscular en cosa de 6 meses.
> En fútbol, el caso más exagerado es el de Pedri. Entras en su instagram y en 2018 es un niño de 16 años. 10 fotos después y 2 años más tarde te encuentras a un adulto de 28 ( y cascado...).
> 
> Con respecto al doping, no es cuestión de juzgar quien juega o no con gasolina súper. La cuestión es a quien le pita la máquina del dopaje o no.
> Se trata de saber a quien se lo permiten y quien no, y porqué.



Esa es la cuestión de fondo…todos sabemos (y mucho más los que hemos practicado algún deporte de jóvenes) que a partir de cierto nivel hay que usar “trampitas”…lo de superhombres para los niños que aún creen en papá Noel y los reyes magos.
Y efectivamente, a algunos se les permite siempre y a otros no. Sin estar claro cuál es el criterio último.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (31 Ene 2022)

Ser antinadal es ser antiespañol.


----------



## Genis Vell (31 Ene 2022)

La proeza de Nadal está manchada por la falta de Novac, lo sabe él y lo sabemos todos los que tenemos algo de CI.
La proeza de Nadal no está manchada por la sombra del dopaje, porque se dopa él y el resto de la ATP y lo sabemos todos los que tenemos algo de CI.

¿Cuántas veces van a tener que pillar a gente de la élite dopándose para que os lo creáis? Todos lo hacen, algunos mejor otros peor y son pillados y los que más, son dejados pasar en espera del momento exacto de hacerlos caer si no se doblegan.
De hecho me extraña que a Novac no se lo hayan follado ya, estarán revisando las muestras de sangre retrospectivamente a toda máquina ahora mismo.


----------



## Gainsbourg (31 Ene 2022)

Ningún deportista español se dopa.

Es todo fruto de la envidia.

Como mucho, algún caso de contaminación alimentaria, pero difícil, con la excelente calidad de la alimentación del país.

Si acaso, algún ciclista o atleta, pero Don Rafael Nadal siempre respetaría las normas.

Siempre quedaría el escrutinio de mirar a Revilla a los ojos. Eso es la prueba del algodón.


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Ene 2022)

Por partes. El tema del doping no es nada nuevo, y a día de hoy con Nadal muchos le han acusado, y algunos lo que han conseguido es una demanda, merecida, por acusar sin tener pruebas. Eso por no hablar que en el deporte, y en concreto el tenis, todos van metidos de mierda hasta los topes, rayando el límite para que no se les acuse de dopaje.

Por otra parte el que ha hecho deporte, aunque sea amateur, sabe diferenciar entre deporte de resistencia y deportes más técnicos.

Pues una cosa es que Armstrong se pusiese de mierda hasta arriba (como todos) pero en mayor cantidad, pues ahí no niego que sea determinante, porque al fin y al cabo el ciclismo es lo que es, pedalear para ver quién llega antes. Punto.

Sin embargo en el tenis, en el partido de ayer, Nadal iba perdiendo por 2 sets, y con desventaja en el tercero. Pues señores, aunque por el motivo que sea se pusiese de mierda hasta arriba sin que el resto lo veamos estamos hablando de UNA PROEZA ÉPICA. Ya que el tenis es un deporte muy técnico y mental, y que yo sepa no hay doping que haga mejorar eso. ESA TENACIDAD Y CAPACIDAD PARA LEER UN PARTIDO, SE TIENE O NO SE TIENE.

De hecho mi teoría es que lo peor que le pudo pasar al ruso fue ganar el segundo set en el Tie Break, y verse ganador a mitad del tercer set. Pues entre que él bajó el ritmo y que Nadal iba pasito a pasito a ver si podía ganar el tercer set, en cuando el ruso quiso volver a apretar el botón para ponerse por delante, Nadal ya le estaba meando encima.

De hecho, salvando las distancias, una cosa que pasa con cierta frecuencia en el deporte amateur, que cuando uno ve que gana fácil se relaja, y en cuanto quiere volver a encender el motor, el otro ya le está dando la del pulpo.

De hecho Rafa Nadal, incluso al comienzo del partido, cuando iba perdiendo, ya tenía clara su estrategia, pues en ningún momento se puede decir que jugó mal, simplemente fue a pico y pala, y cuando tuvo la oportunidad se puso por delante.

Pues yo sí he visto gente en categoría amateur que juegan mejor a final que a principio, porque han ganado en confianza. Aunque no espero que algunos lo entendáis.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Por partes. El tema del doping no es nada nuevo, y a día de hoy con Nadal muchos le han acusado, y algunos lo que han conseguido es una demanda, merecida, por acusar sin tener pruebas. Eso por no hablar que en el deporte, y en concreto el tenis, todos van metidos de mierda hasta los topes, rayando el límite para que no se les acuse de dopaje.
> 
> Por otra parte el que ha hecho deporte, aunque sea amateur, sabe diferenciar entre deporte de resistencia y deportes más técnicos.
> 
> ...



De dopaje en tenis poco…

Eso si, todos van hasta las cejas…


----------



## Espectrum (31 Ene 2022)

Como pica que otros triunfen e?. hay que ser payasos para no valorar lo que tenemos. 

Nos merecemos lo que nos pasa


----------



## rey0 (31 Ene 2022)

Hay una cosa que se llama......Ganar por cojones. Me da que Nadal es de esos


----------



## arriondas (31 Ene 2022)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Alcaraz ha cogido 5 kilos de masa muscular en cosa de 6 meses.
> En fútbol, el caso más exagerado es el de Pedri. Entras en su instagram y en 2018 es un niño de 16 años. 10 fotos después y 2 años más tarde te encuentras a un adulto de 28 ( y cascado...).
> 
> Con respecto al doping, no es cuestión de juzgar quien juega o no con gasolina súper. La cuestión es a quien le pita la máquina del dopaje o no.
> Se trata de saber a quien se lo permiten y quien no, y porqué.



Efectivamente. Parafraseando a Orwell, unos son más iguales que otros.

A unos los abrasan y a otros directamente les encubren. A saber cuántos tenistas, futbolistas, baloncestistas, ciclistas, atletas, esquiadores, nadadores, gimnastas... han dado positivo en estos últimos años, pero no ha trascendido. Les dicen que estén al margen durante un tiempo, mientras lo camuflan como lesiones, enfermedades y problemas de salud varios. Incluso retiradas prematuras que resultan un tanto mosqueantes, que no son precisamente deportistas de cristal machacados por las lesiones.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (31 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión de fondo…todos sabemos (y mucho más los que hemos practicado algún deporte de jóvenes) que a partir de cierto nivel hay que usar “trampitas”…lo de superhombres para los niños que aún creen en papá Noel y los reyes magos.
> Y efectivamente, a algunos se les permite siempre y a otros no. Sin estar claro cuál es el criterio último.



A partir de ciertos niveles lo que hay es muchos envidiosos que, por no tener de forma natural lo que tienen otros, recurren a las trampas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> A partir de ciertos niveles lo que hay es muchos envidiosos que, por no tener de forma natural lo que tienen otros, recurren a las trampas.



Je,je,je…también se puede decir así…los pícaros siempre tienen justificación para todo.

La biología tiene límites muy conocidos…no existen los superhombres…


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> De dopaje en tenis poco…
> 
> Eso si, todos van hasta las cejas…



Luego ya si eso otro día hablamos del apartado técnico y me mental que supone el tenis, pero vamos, lo pondré de otra forma:

Si Nadal hubiese ganado alguno de los primeros sets, el ruso se habría mantenido en alerta y seguramente habría ganado el torneo, pero en cuando se relajó y quiso volver a meterse en partido, Nadal ya le estaba meando por encima.

Pero vamos, tampoco espero que todos lo entiendan.


----------



## NORDWAND (31 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> A partir de ciertos niveles lo que hay es muchos envidiosos que, por no tener de forma natural lo que tienen otros, recurren a las trampas.



Se pincha hasta tu vecino para lucir en la piscina del pueblo, imagina lo que puede hacer alguien por un contrato profesional y vivir de ello.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Luego ya si eso otro día hablamos del apartado técnico y me mental que supone el tenis, pero vamos, lo pondré de otra forma:
> 
> Si Nadal hubiese ganado alguno de los primeros sets, el ruso se habría mantenido en alerta y seguramente habría ganado el torneo, pero en cuando se relajó y quiso volver a meterse en partido, Nadal ya le estaba meando por encima.
> 
> Pero vamos, tampoco espero que todos lo entiendan.



Ya lo puse ayer en otro hilo…en el segundo set finalizado aposté por Nadal en una casa de apuestas asiática que daba buenos dividendos.
Cosas de las fosas marianas…somos un poco raritos.


----------



## FrayCuervo (31 Ene 2022)

Puto ruso, menudo cuñao premium.

Así que Nadal se dopa, la prueba: A sus cojones morenos le ha dado por ahí decirlo. Bravo.


----------



## Scout.308 (31 Ene 2022)

¡Turcochinos con el culo en llamas! ¡OJO!, que no hablamos de Medvedev (que se rinde ante la brutal supremacía Nadalista) si no la prensa macaca turcochina.


----------



## kronopio (31 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Efectivamente. Parafraseando a Orwell, unos son más iguales que otros.
> 
> A unos los abrasan y a otros directamente les encubren. A saber cuántos tenistas, futbolistas, baloncestistas, ciclistas, atletas, esquiadores, nadadores, gimnastas... han dado positivo en estos últimos años, pero no ha trascendido. Les dicen que estén al margen durante un tiempo, mientras lo camuflan como lesiones, enfermedades y problemas de salud varios. Incluso retiradas prematuras que resultan un tanto mosqueantes, que no son precisamente deportistas de cristal machacados por las lesiones.



Los del larguero hace años cada cierto tiempo comentaban el caso de un jugador del Madrid al que habían encubierto.Claro,había por medio una guerra mediática y política y soltaban la chinita como arma arrojadiza,pero alguien con un poco de intuición comprendía que eso pasaría desde siempre y en todos los deportes.

Al propio Maradona le pillaron cuando quisieron quitárselo de encima.Es un caso excepcional,Maradona no es que se dopase,es que tenía una adicción de caballo a la cocaína,pero sirve para comprender que casi todos los "casos","operaciones",es politiqueo de alto nivel.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maedhros (31 Ene 2022)

Todos los deportistas de élite se dopan de una manera u otra.

Y el que no lo vea es un ingenuo. Otra cosa es que se haga la vista gorda, sobre todo en deportes que mueven mucho dinero.


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya lo puse ayer en otro hilo…en el segundo set finalizado aposté por Nadal en una casa de apuestas asiática que daba buenos dividendos.
> Cosas de las fosas marianas…somos un poco raritos.



Exijo ver dicho post, sin editar, para que se gane el thanks correspondiente, sino lefazo y papelera!


----------



## bocadRillo (31 Ene 2022)

Qué se puso, plasma de perro o de vaca????


----------



## moritobelo (31 Ene 2022)

Entre los hilos anti-funcionarios y los hilos anti-Nadal me estais dando los mejores desayunos de mi vida...

Seguid lloriqueando, no cambieis


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Limón (31 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cierto que hay razas fuertes como la española, serbia, rusa, argentina, italiana, etc. Y otras infectadas de moñas y lloricas como la francesa o inglesa. En lo deportivo España debería estar al nivel de Italia en todos los sentidos, el problema radica en que allí se lo han montado mejor: Tienen un sistema donde se promocionan carreras militares y policiales para los atletas de forma que comparten los gastos entre la inversión del atleta y una carrera profesional, son más eficientes en sacar lo mejor que tienen.



Italia tiene un 50% mas de poblacion, por lo que siempre va a tener un 50% mas de medallas OLIMPICAS. Ademas este año iban hasta las trancas de todo, no hay mas que ver el simio que ganó los 100M y algun otro.
Me juego la cuenta a que les quitan 4 o 5 medallas.


----------



## javac (31 Ene 2022)

Limón dijo:


> Italia tiene un 50% mas de poblacion, por lo que siempre va a tener un 50% mas de medallas OLIMPICAS. Ademas este año iban hasta las trancas de todo, no hay mas que ver el simio que ganó los 100M y algun otro.
> Me juego la cuenta a que les quitan 4 o 5 medallas.



Por ese razonamiento, Serbia, Croacia, Eslovenia no tendrían medallas olímpicas en baloncesto, fútbol, volleybol, porque son países muy pequeños


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Exijo ver dicho post, sin editar, para que se gane el thanks correspondiente, sino lefazo y papelera!



No seas vago y busca en el foro…


----------



## SOY (31 Ene 2022)

Nadal ha demostrado ser una basura de persona, con drogas o sin ellas.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> toda la pinta, parece..
> 
> tu la parte de sus entrenamientos espartanos , las horas que se pasa entrenando, de eso ni hablar
> 
> ...



Y dale con la retórica de la "cultura del esfuerzo supremo".

¿Pero tú no entiendes que gente que se esfuerce tanto o más que Nadal las hay a patadas?

Yo puedo aceptar el argumento de que gestiona muy bien el juego, que es muy cierto, Nadal ya no es un tenista, es un gestor de tenis, conoce sus golpes, los del rival, y se dedica tanto a pensar como a jugar, la cuestión no es ésa.

La cuestión es lo que ha dicho en relación a las terapias génicas experimentales y cómo ha tratado a los compañeros que se han negado a usarlas.

ÉSA ES LA CUESTIÓN GORDA AQUÍ Y QUE LO HA CAMBIADO TODO, él mismo se ha tirado a los pies de los caballos.

Un deportista de élite que dice que sí a una terapia génica experimental que no es detectada en los contoles antidóping, que solo piensa en los beneficios y que ataca a las personas que no la usan por si puede tener consecuencias imprevistas en el organismo ¿QUÉ ES?

Pregunto, ¿qué es una persona que defiende ese discurso?

Pues una persona con la mentalidad típica de los que se dopan y le hacen el vacío y la persecución a los que no se dopan.

Ha sido milimétrico:

- Al lado de los grandes magnates farmacéuticos (se sospecha que las farmacéuticas están muy cerca del deporte, caso laboratorios Balco, caso Armstron, equipos ciclistas financiados por farmacéuticas, etc...)
- Adopta la última tecnología en materia médica pensando solo en beneficios y no habla de riesgos, comenta que en estas cosas "él se fía de los que saben".
- Ataca a compañeros que no entran por el aro.

¿No es acaso el comportamiento del típico colega que todos pensaríamos que se mete chasca?


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...



Unas buenas bebidas isotónicas hacen mucho, con sus buenos minerales y tal, en el mundo del tenis español hace mucho que es conocida la bondad del agua de mar rebajada, eso más las correspondientes añadidos de magnesio, potasio y tal es mano de naturaleza.


----------



## Jebediah (31 Ene 2022)

Sin duda que en el 5º set no se puede tener la misma precisión que en el primero *a igualdad de condiciones. *Lo que pasa es que en el 5º set, los pelotazos que le venían de vuelta a tenían la mitad de velocidad y un cuarto de efecto, es mucho más fácil responder a esas bolas con precisión.

PD: Para bolas las de Rafa. Grande. Darle la vuelta a un 2-0 / 3-2 / 40-0 no es cosa de brazo izquierdo, de patas ni de doping. Si no de pelotas. Las suyas.


----------



## Civuyk (31 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...



Los rusos acusando a otros de dopaje. Qué mundo este


----------



## ZUM (31 Ene 2022)

españoles cainitas rajando de uno de los mejores deportistas de nuestra historia.

nada nuevo en burbuja.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, pero es que ahora mismo vivimos un momento muy especial, tenemos una técnica experimental para hacer que un organismo produzca la substancia que tú quieras de forma endógena siendo probada en toda la población mundial.
> 
> Y es obvio que la técnica del ARNm no da positivo en los controles antidoping.
> 
> ...



Pues tiene mucha logica lo que dices


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y dale con la retórica de la "cultura del esfuerzo supremo".
> 
> ¿Pero tú no entiendes que gente que se esfuerce tanto o más que Nadal las hay a patadas?
> 
> ...



Y muy predecible…de ayer en el foro…siempre este foro por delante como El pichín<3….


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y dale con la retórica de la "cultura del esfuerzo supremo".
> 
> ¿Pero tú no entiendes que gente que se esfuerce tanto o más que Nadal las hay a patadas?
> 
> ...



dime cuandos conoces tu que tengan los mismos patrones de trabajo que él, que el partido vaya cuesta abajo y no entregue el partido


que problema hay en que intente, recuperarse de una lesión utilizando toda la tecnologia médica a su alcance tu te crees que Federer despues de su operación esta haciendo calceta? y Novac, el mismo dijo que haría lo que sea por estar a nivel físico, de verás crees q toma frutita y un vasito de leche para competir al 100%


una persona que defiende ese discurso podría ser tu mismo, si tu padeces una enfermedad grave y te dicen que con un tratamiento novedoso puede curarte, lo que ha hecho Nadal, lo haría el 99% de los tenistas profesionales incluido Novac,

tus conclusiones son eso las tuyas, se sospecha, se dice, la vieja del visillo, ha firmado algo o le patrocina algun laboratorio? tienes algun video ? algun documento? 

a que compañeros ataco? donde? por decir eso de Novac, mentir en los documentos para acceder a un país a ti te parece muy ético?

se mete chasca claro que si... como repito todos los tenistas profesionales, 

y si, ya se que para ti el que su juventud la paso dando bolazos, y esforzandose, como el hay a patadas, pues no lo veo, tu si?
tu recuerdas la guarrada que hizo Novac en los juegos olimpicos ? se dejo ir, fastidio a un compañero, vaya ética no?

al final esto va de vacunarse o no, y no veís más allá


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (31 Ene 2022)

poco se habla que lleva un reloj de 1 millon de euros,si habeis leido bien 1 millon de euros....mientras gente que no tiene para comer...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Traducido
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hombre los rusos en eso de dopaje nonandna muy limpios con toda la federación expulsada de las olimpiadas.


----------



## Narwhal (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La cuestión es lo que ha dicho en relación a las terapias génicas experimentales y cómo ha tratado a los compañeros que se han negado a usarlas.



Pero TÚ Y NADIE qué coño sabréis lo que han hecho o dejado de hacer los demás. A ver si al final va a pasar como con el ciclismo, donde los estandartes antidopaje que se rasgaban las vestiduras como Paul Kimmage luego se han forrado vendiendo el librito de turno donde contaban cómo en realidad SÍ lo hacían al igual que TODOS en el pelotón.


----------



## Narwhal (31 Ene 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> poco se habla que lleva un reloj de 1 millon de euros,si habeis leido bien 1 millon de euros....mientras gente que no tiene para comer...



A tí te pega afiliarte a Podemos y trincar un carguito tío. El discurso de la demagogia ya lo tienes aprendido y por ahí se empieza.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Ene 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Esta gente de doping sabe mucho.



Ya claro,y los españoles no tenemos ni puta idea. Que se lo pregunten a la generación de los juegos olímpicos del 92'.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Ene 2022)

hay que ser menos garrulo y reconocer la superioridad de Nadal en la historia del tenis


----------



## NORDWAND (31 Ene 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> poco se habla que lleva un reloj de 1 millon de euros,si habeis leido bien 1 millon de euros....mientras gente que no tiene para comer...



como si cuesta 3. es la marca la que le paga para que lo lleve.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (31 Ene 2022)

Lo que me faltaba por ver, que el tenis no es físico...
Partidos de varias horas, donde utilizas TODO tu cuerpo, a veces con un sol de tres pares de cojones y dónde juegas tú sólo contra otro, sin ninguna ayuda.
Ni puta idea de si el calvo se chuta, pero desde luego el tenis nunca ha sido de tios con ese tipo de musculación.


----------



## circus maximus (31 Ene 2022)

SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA dijo:


> Ser antinadal es ser antiespañol.



No,es ser antivacunas obligatorias

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Ene 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> poco se habla que lleva un reloj de 1 millon de euros,si habeis leido bien 1 millon de euros....mientras gente que no tiene para comer...



Jajajja, ya salió el subnormal de turno... Hay que ser imbécil.... O podeguarra, que es igual. 
Sabes lo que son los patrocinadores? Que te pagan por llevar cosas... Relojes, camisetas, condones..


----------



## Risitas (31 Ene 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> poco se habla que lleva un reloj de 1 millon de euros,si habeis leido bien 1 millon de euros....mientras gente que no tiene para comer...



Pero este se lo ha ganado currando. Es el mejor tenista del mundo, que esperas, que lleve un casio?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Ene 2022)

ZUM dijo:


> españoles cainitas rajando de uno de los mejores deportistas de nuestra historia.
> 
> nada nuevo en burbuja.





SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA dijo:


> Ser antinadal es ser antiespañol.



Sí. Ya vimos esa historia de que no "vacunarse" era ser un asesino y todas esas memeces.

Un par de catetos como vosotros no va a atar a un mongólico dopado a la bandera de un país, que encima está al servicio de un multimillonario que quiere cargarse a toda la sociedad. No estais aquí para repartir carnets de patriotas, ni nadie os los pidió.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues sí que ha escocido.
> 
> Putin va a fichar al médico de Nadal para la selección rusa. La bronca que les habrá caído hoy, ""unos putos españoles pueden doparse sin que les pillen y a nosotros nos cogen a la primera!!"
> 
> ...



En serio están hablando los Rusos de Doping jojojojojojojo
Hablo de putas la tacones en fin el mundo se va a la mierda


----------



## kdkilo (31 Ene 2022)

Medlevev es un cuerpo escombro. No tiene ni antebrazos, ni gemelos, ni cuadriceps ni gluteos. No tiene nada de masa muscular yt todo lo fia a sus hombros, dorsales y espalda y su 1,95.

Lo normal es que le pase loque pasa, que si dura mas de dos horas pase problemas musculares porque su cuerpo es de tenista que no ha levantado un hierro en su vida y no tiene nada de potencia ni fuerza en el tren inferior. Y eso se nota a todos los niveles.


----------



## EGO (31 Ene 2022)

SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA dijo:


> Ser antinadal es ser antiespañol.



Nadal ha devenido en payaso de las elites.Deberia haber tenido la boca cerrada,pero como sus amiguetes son Bill gays o el ladron del Borbon pues le ha podido mas el contentar a sus amos que quedar como un caballero diciendo que es una pena que no juege Novak.

"Ej ke zi dizen de bakunarze poh ai ke bakunarze".


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Ene 2022)

Me la sopla.

Probablemente... Se dopan todos.


----------



## algemeine (31 Ene 2022)

Cuando el rio suena.... y eso de no dejar participar al verdadero y legitimo numero 1 suena muy mal.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Ene 2022)

Tampoco dramáticas que el año que viene hay otro Open de Australia y al otro y al otro y al otro y se retirará Nadal y habrá otro Open de Australia y otro y otro mas


----------



## ZUM (31 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí. Ya vimos esa historia de que no "vacunarse" era ser un asesino y todas esas memeces.
> 
> Un par de catetos como vosotros no va a atar a un mongólico dopado a la bandera de un país, que encima está al servicio de un multimillonario que quiere cargarse a toda la sociedad. No estais aquí para repartir carnets de patriotas, ni nadie os los pidió.



A ver, que parece que no conociste a tu padre ni sabes quien es, por lo que no te enseñaron modales:

que seas comunista y no te gusten los millonarios me resbala. Yo soy aficionado al tenis y lo practico desde hace años. Lo que ha hecho Nadal en este torneo es puto épico. The End.

Los ruskis están escocidos y son los últimos que pueden hablar de dopaje. Lo que diga Nadal o su prima sobre el covid, las vacunas o física cuántica me la suda. Que haya por aquí mucho rencoroso y ocioso que se pase la vida leyendo tuics y noticias echando bilis me la suda. Lo que ha hecho Nadal por la imagen del país es lo que no lograrás tú ni los otros ofendiditos del hilo en 5mil vidas.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ene 2022)

El dramón magufo se alarga.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Ene 2022)

ZUM dijo:


> A ver, que parece que no conociste a tu padre ni sabes quien es, por lo que no te enseñaron modales:
> 
> que seas comunista y no te gusten los millonarios me resbala. Yo soy aficionado al tenis y lo practico desde hace años. Lo que ha hecho Nadal en este torneo es puto épico. The End.
> 
> Los ruskis están escocidos y son los últimos que pueden hablar de dopaje. Lo que diga Nadal o su prima sobre el covid o las vacunas me la suda. Que haya por aquí mucho rencoroso y ocioso que se pase la vida leyendo tuics y noticias echando bilis me la suda. Lo que ha hecho Nadal por la imagen del país es lo que no lograrás tú ni los otros ofendiditos del hilo en 5mil vidas.



Al revés: eres tú quien está en el bando del comunismo de los multimillonarios : ) Eres tú quien está defendiendo a un tipo corrupto, que emplea malas artes, que es denunciado por otros competidores y que desprecia a sus rivales delante de todo el mundo, como hizo con Novak en su peor momento.

Sólo alguien sin escrúpulos y abyecto como Rata Nadal es capaz de prostuituirse al servicio de un multimillonario para quitar a sus rivales de en medio. ¿Ganar un torneo mundial sin competir con el mejor del mundo? ¡Qué patético eres!

Hasta en este torneo le han señalado por irse al baño a doparse.

Hasta en Francia hace años que lo conocen:



¡Y hasta los rusos!

Lo sabe medio planeta pero tú, "aficionado al tenis", eres el único que no se entera : )


----------



## Narwhal (31 Ene 2022)

Mira lo que pasó en Septiembre con tu Nole y el que ayer cayó ante Nadal
Diario Panorama - Diario de Santiago del Estero › ...
Medvedev vapuleó a Djokovic y se quedó con toda la gloria en el US ...


Es acojonante lo que os gusta en este foro el rabo de Jezulin Djokovic


----------



## El gostoso (31 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Nadal ha devenido en payaso de las elites.Deberia haber tenido la boca cerrada,pero como sus amiguetes son Bill gays o el ladron del Borbon pues le ha podido mas el contentar a sus amos que quedar como un caballero diciendo que es una pena que no juege Novak.
> 
> "Ej ke zi dizen de bakunarze poh ai ke bakunarze".



No juega el número 1 en una final y yo reviento el premio contra el suelo


----------



## Fiallo (31 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Los rusos saben que nuestros burdeles están llenos de sus mujeres?



Esas están en Alemania y Amsterdam, España está petada de panchilumis.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Los rusos saben que nuestros burdeles están llenos de sus mujeres?



Si, y las nuestras emigran a otros sitios…








Francia, Suiza y Alemania, destino de las prostitutas españolas


Traslado prostitución España Europa crisis La crisis que vive España se está traduciendo en un éxodo de profesionales de todo tipo a




www.lavanguardia.com





Se suele tapar bastante…pero seguimos como toda la vida…exportando a nuestras mujeres como putas…


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Al revés: eres tú quien está en el bando del comunismo de los multimillonarios : ) Eres tú quien está defendiendo a un tipo corrupto, que emplea malas artes, que es denunciado por otros competidores y que desprecia a sus rivales delante de todo el mundo, como hizo con Novak en su peor momento.
> 
> Sólo alguien sin escrúpulos y abyecto como Rata Nadal es capaz de prostuituirse al servicio de un multimillonario para quitar a sus rivales de en medio. ¿Ganar un torneo mundial sin competir con el mejor del mundo? ¡Qué patético eres!
> 
> ...



tanta sarta de estupideces, no puede tener cabida en un cerebro sano, al ignore


----------



## terro6666 (31 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, no hay milagros en la biología humana…a no ser que uses cosillas.
> Pero bueno, me parece que en esos niveles van todos hasta las cejas…no hago excepciones.



Y la biología es 1+1=2 todos envejecen igual, al mismo tiempo, no importa la genética ni el entreno, solo los años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ene 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y la biología es 1+1=2 todos envejecen igual, al mismo tiempo, no importa la genética ni el entreno, solo los años.



Puedes envejecer un poco más rápido que otros, pero al final envejeces…no hay milagros de la eterna juventud.


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Ene 2022)

Ojalá salga pronto de las drogas...












A la mierda Nadal, el toxicómano







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Ene 2022)

lamentable tener que leer a españoles haciendo de comparsa a la difamación rusa, de doping saben un huevo los pives eso si. Aprended ruso y reclamar vuestra granja de moscas en siberia puercos traidores.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Pero TÚ Y NADIE qué coño sabréis lo que han hecho o dejado de hacer los demás. A ver si al final va a pasar como con el ciclismo, donde los estandartes antidopaje que se rasgaban las vestiduras como Paul Kimmage luego se han forrado vendiendo el librito de turno donde contaban cómo en realidad SÍ lo hacían al igual que TODOS en el pelotón.



Pero si precisamente TE ESTOY DICIENDO QUE NO SE PUEDE AFIRMAR QUE NADAL SE DOPE, que lo que ha cambiado es lo que se puede intuir de su VERDADERA ACTITUD ante el dopaje debido a sus palabras en relación al caso Djokovic.

EL tío, siendo un deportista de élite con marcas históricas ganando una y otra vez pese a su edad, va y dice:

- Que hay que tomar los tratamientos más modernos y experimentales haciéndose caso de "los que saben".
- Tiene un discurso respecto a los tratamientos médicos en el que solo se habla de los beneficios actuales y no las consecuencias futuras.
- Censura a los compañeros de profesión que no adoptan esa actitud y que le dan más importancia al miedo a las consecuencias futuras que al beneficio inmediato.

JO-DER, JO-DER, JOOOOO-DER, hay que ser muy tonto para no verlo, yo no estoy hablando ni de tenis, ni de si Nadal se dopa o si Djokovic se dopa.

Yo hablo de verdaderos discursos y de verdaderas actitudes.

Luego ya sabemos todos lo que hay que decir en rueda de prensa para que ni un socialista, masón, gay y que haya corrido delante de los grises pueda achacarte ningún delito de "lesa corrección política", pero sin darse cuenta, ha dicho mucho.

Y lo que ha dejado traslucir, su verdadera actitud, me parece que lo ha retratado para mal, para muy mal.

No sé si sabéis que una de las preguntas típicas para detectar si una persona tiene una personalidad proclive a caer en las drogas es la siguiente:

¿Tomarías una substancia que te proporciona beneficios si supieras que NO te va a acarrear ninguna consecuencia negativa jamás, ni de salud, ni legal ni económica?

El que contesta que "sí" es una persona proclive a caer en las drogas (o en el doping) si no os dais cuenta del motivo, reflexionad, estáis revelando aspectos importantes de vuestra personalidad sin daros cuenta (lo que le ha pasado a Nadal).

Pensáis que vuestra respuesta es inatacable y por eso reveláis vuestra verdadera personalidad proclive a caer en estas trampas.

PD: da igual lo que te "garanticen" que no vas a tener ninguna consecuencia negativa, ahí está la clave, ¿tú eres tan tonto de creer que nadie puede garantizar tal cosa o que el que te anima a hacer algo así te va a decir lo malo que te puede pasar?.

Es como jugar a la ruleta rusa, no hay que valorar si el premio es un millón o dos millones si el arma no se dispara, la respuesta correcta es NO JUGAR NUNCA.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> dime cuandos conoces tu que tengan los mismos patrones de trabajo que él, que el partido vaya cuesta abajo y no entregue el partido
> 
> 
> que problema hay en que intente, recuperarse de una lesión utilizando toda la tecnologia médica a su alcance tu te crees que Federer despues de su operación esta haciendo calceta? y Novac, el mismo dijo que haría lo que sea por estar a nivel físico, de verás crees q toma frutita y un vasito de leche para competir al 100%
> ...



No te vayas por los Cerros de Úbeda, la diferencia entre Nadal y otros no es que "no entregue el partido".

NADIE ENTREGA NINGÚN PARTIDO, la diferencia es que Nadal los gana, el que pierde se ha esforzado lo mismo o más.

A ver si te crees que en el deporte el que más sufre es el que llega el primero, cualquiera sabe que el que llega el primero casi nunca es el que más sufre, de hecho, si llegas el primero es porque has generado más potencia, y para generar más potencia hay que procesar más oxígeno y para hacer eso hay que tener más capacidad de consumo máximo de oxígeno...

... es decir, que cuando los demás ya tenían ácido láctico en el organismo tú todavía no lo tenías, es decir, que entraste en deuda de oxígeno MÁS TARDE QUE LOS DEMÁS, es decir, que los demás empezaron a sufrir antes que tú.

No vengáis con charlotadas y despejes a la banda que lo gordo aquí no es ni el partido, ni la victoria, ni la final, ni el récord ni nada de nada, lo gordo es lo que se trasluce de todo lo sucedido en relación al caso Djokovic.

Es de esas cosas que las tienes delante pero son como un velo, no las ves, hasta que caes en la cuenta de lo que está pasando y alucinas de lo descarado que es el personal.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No te vayas por los Cerros de Úbeda, la diferencia entre Nadal y otros no es que "no entregue el partido".
> 
> NADIE ENTREGA NINGÚN PARTIDO, la diferencia es que Nadal los gana, el que pierde se ha esforzado lo mismo o más.
> 
> ...



*no me voy por ningún lado, solo que la ética de trabajo de Nadal , no la tiene nadie, te pregunte, que me digas quien conoces en el circuito de tenis que posea esa misma tenacidad, constancia y su mentalidad de no cejar ni abandonar , mirate lo que opina medio circuito de lo que supone jugar contra él, ahora veo que tu tienes la razon, y el resto de jugadores profesionales no, , claro que si hombre... (lo tienes en youtube)

no viste el partido ayer, esta claro, el ruso, no se esforzó ni la mitad que nadal, tu viste al ruso, dejarse el alma?

puedes ser un super talento, pero si no te esfuerzas, gente con menor talento te pasará por encima, llamese deporte, productos, paises, tecnología no divagues tanto, con oxigenos y demás zarandajas que esta muy bien para otro hilo y otro tema de conversación p

novac, mintio a sabiendas, pues toca asumir las consecuencias, , y te la juegas a que te pillen,, no entro a valorar si vacunas si o vacunas no, pero en la documentación presentada había falsedades, dentro de 20 años, quedará que Nadal gano y nada más

no se que velo dices, ni se que acceso a documentación tan reservada y confidencial esta en tu mano , puedes compartirlo?*


----------



## Narwhal (31 Ene 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> - Censura a los compañeros de profesión que no adoptan esa actitud y que le dan más importancia al miedo a las consecuencias futuras que al beneficio inmediato.



¿Pero me podéis decir alguno en qué momento Nadal ha censurado a nadie??? ¿Pero vosotros de verdad visteis la rueda de prensa o sólo tenéis ojos para el subforo de coronavirus?? Nadal sólo dijo que Djokovic "tenía que pagar las consecuencias de sus decisiones porque él sabía las condicones QUE LOS AUSTRALIANOS habían puesto de antemano". Es decir, que aquí o todos MOROS o CRISTIANOS. A partir de ahí, sus opiniones sobre los sanitarios o las vacunas dan exactamente igual. Nadal podría haber sido antivacunas y sería lo mismo: Para jugar en Australia y ganarte el pan hay que pincharse y punto porque las condiciones las ponen ellos.
Es como si se presentase en Wimbledon y dijese: "hey, que soy el número uno y yo este año no visto de blanco porque esa horterada sólo se da en este torneo" 
Pues te vas a tu casa.


----------



## vayaquesi (31 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No seas vago y busca en el foro…


----------



## arriondas (31 Ene 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lamentable tener que leer a españoles haciendo de comparsa a la difamación rusa, de doping saben un huevo los pives eso si. Aprended ruso y reclamar vuestra granja de moscas en siberia puercos traidores.



España siempre ha sido considerado en el mundillo como uno de los paraísos del dopaje, con auténticos santuarios como Gerona (donde Armstrong tenía una casa)

Cuando se piensa en dopaje, todos dicen "Rusia", "Alemania del Este", un rescoldo del discurso de la Guerra Fría. Nadie niega que en esos países se hayan metido mandanga, pero no pocos de los gurús que revolucionaron la chasca han sido españoles e italianos (Renato Canova, Francesco Conconi, Michele Ferrari, Sabino Padilla, Eufemiano Fuentes, Nicolás Terrados...) Los primeros en recurrir a las autotransfusiones fueron los finlandeses allá por los años 70 del pasado siglo, los esquiadores de fondo escandinavos fueron pioneros en el uso de EPO en los juegos de Calgary (y también los ciclistas belgas y holandeses por aquellos años), los anabolizantes ya se usaban a finales de los 60, etc.

En los 90 y en la primera década del siglo XXI ya fue el despiporre; había poco menos que barra libre de EPO (en Italia era exagerado, potencia en muchos deportes) y transfusiones, con escándalos como el del equipo Festina y declaraciones a posteriori de gente como Bjarne Rijs. Y en esas, a raíz de las confesiones de Manzano, llega la Operación Puerto. La mayor trama de dopaje conocida, con cientos de implicados, de varias disciplinas y países. Los ciclistas (unos 56, creo que estaban en la trama) son los que pagan el pato, pero también había bolsas de sangre de futbolistas y tenistas. Por eso se cerró en falso, con destrucción de pruebas incluida, porque de haberse sabido los nombres el deporte español y de algún otro país más se habría venido abajo.

Y luego Nadal se atrevió a decir que el tenis era un deporte más limpio que el ciclismo. Sí, claaaro... Como suele pasar, el que busca encuentra. Si no te molestas en buscar, pues sucede lo contrario.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (31 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Nadal ha devenido en payaso de las elites.Deberia haber tenido la boca cerrada,pero como sus amiguetes son Bill gays o el ladron del Borbon pues le ha podido mas el contentar a sus amos que quedar como un caballero diciendo que es una pena que no juege Novak.
> 
> "Ej ke zi dizen de bakunarze poh ai ke bakunarze".



Lo dicho, un puto antiespañol, además de COVIDIOTA.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (31 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí. Ya vimos esa historia de que no "vacunarse" era ser un asesino y todas esas memeces.
> 
> Un par de catetos como vosotros no va a atar a un mongólico dopado a la bandera de un país, que encima está al servicio de un multimillonario que quiere cargarse a toda la sociedad. No estais aquí para repartir carnets de patriotas, ni nadie os los pidió.



COVIDIOTA y antiespañol.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (31 Ene 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> No,es ser antivacunas obligatorias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Tú eres COVIDIOTA, simplemente.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> ¿Pero me podéis decir alguno en qué momento Nadal ha censurado a nadie??? ¿Pero vosotros de verdad visteis la rueda de prensa o sólo tenéis ojos para el subforo de coronavirus?? Nadal sólo dijo que Djokovic "tenía que pagar las consecuencias de sus decisiones porque él sabía las condicones QUE LOS AUSTRALIANOS habían puesto de antemano". Es decir, que aquí o todos MOROS o CRISTIANOS. A partir de ahí, sus opiniones sobre los sanitarios o las vacunas dan exactamente igual. Nadal podría haber sido antivacunas y sería lo mismo: Para jugar en Australia y ganarte el pan hay que pincharse y punto porque las condiciones las ponen ellos.
> Es como si se presentase en Wimbledon y dijese: "hey, que soy el número uno y yo este año no visto de blanco porque esa horterada sólo se da en este torneo"
> Pues te vas a tu casa.



Lo que tenía que haber dicho Nadal:

"Creo que las autoridades australianas están revisando la validez de su visado sanitario y espero que se resuelva todo pronto para que esté compitiendo con los demás"

No te olvides que Nadal DIO POR SUPUESTO QUE DJOKOVIC HABÍA INCUMPLIDO, EN UN MOMENTO EN QUE ESTABA LA COSA EN EL AIRE, Y DESPUÉS EL JUEZ LE DIO LA RAZÓN A DJOKOVIC.

Y LUEGO, un político australiano uso su poderes gubernamentales para no dejarlo entrar por una cuestión de "opinión pública"

Y los jueces australianos, después, dijeron que en ese asunto no se podían meter porque en Australia el poder ejecutivo tiene esa última facultad (básicamente no dejarte entrar con cualquier excusa de orden social o de seguridad pública).

Es decir, NADAL NO APOYÓ A DJOKOVIC EN UNA CUESTIÓN (VACUNARSE O NO VACUNARSE PARA PODER ENTRAR) EN LA QUE EL JUEZ LE DIO LA RAZÓN A DJOKOVIC.

Y en tema vacunas Nadal a dicho que él se "fía de los que saben de estas cosas".

Es decir, para Nadal era vacunarse o joderse y le parecía bien que Djokovic asumiera unas consecuencias de sus actos que el juez dijo posteriormente que no tenía porqué asumir.

Blanco y en botella, pero claro, si no pones las cosas como han sido de forma cronológica, pues parece que "Nadal no ha dicho nada".

No, no, no ha dicho casi nada, lo que pasa es que le gusta ir de "zorrín" y ha quedado retratado.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (1 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que tenía que haber dicho Nadal:
> 
> "Creo que las autoridades australianas están revisando la validez de su visado sanitario y espero que se resuelva todo pronto para que esté compitiendo con los demás"
> 
> ...



*zorrin, para ti, para mi perfecto, NOVAC no cumplio con las obligaciones legales al entrar en un país que no es el tuyo, pues, puede pasar lo que le 
sucedio, sin más especulaciones, se parezca o no a lo que tu deseas*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> *zorrin, para ti, para mi perfecto, NOVAC no cumplio con las obligaciones legales al entrar en un país que no es el tuyo, pues, puede pasar lo que le
> sucedio, sin más especulaciones, se parezca o no a lo que tu deseas*



Que sí las cumplió, lo determinó un juez australiano.

Después de demostrarse que sí las cumplió fue UN POLÍTICO EL QUE LO DEPORTÓ HACIENDO USO DE PODERES ESPECIALES.

Es decir, la cuestión sobre la que se pronunció Nadal, diciendo que Djokovic no había cumplido, fue decidida por un juez australiano que le dio la razón a Djokovic.

Fue después, cuando habían quedado retratados todos, Nadal incluido, cuando varios días después salió el ministro australiano diciendo que iba a usar sus poderes especiales para echarle igualmente (obviamente, después de recibir llamadas de madrugada diciéndole que hiciera algo para que Djokovic no jugase).

No me hagas caso a mí, búscalo en la prensa, se publicó todo y se hizo descaradamente.


----------



## Biluao (1 Feb 2022)

Pues, yo creo que el que se ha dopado es el ruso. No es normal. que tenga esas entradas, con 25 años.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (1 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que sí las cumplió, lo determinó un juez australiano.
> 
> Después de demostrarse que sí las cumplió fue UN POLÍTICO EL QUE LO DEPORTÓ HACIENDO USO DE PODERES ESPECIALES.
> 
> ...



*creo que esta claro, mintio... y al mentir, tienen un argumento para expulsarse, no hay más, ya puedes tu hacer encaje de bolillos, pero No

y claro , las llamadas estabas tu ahi, cuantas peliculas , por favor,y por supuesto, nadal hizo lo que tiene que hacer cualquier persona sensata, que novac se apañe con sus mentiras, 

deja de interpretar, y divagar, ni yo ni tu yo pondriamos la mano en el fuego por nadie que en un tema asi, miente, 

no tengo nada contra ti, pero de verás, se puede argumentar vacunas si o no, lo que quieras,.. pero basarse en, se sabe, se supone, 
todo el mundo sabe, no sirve para nada, el hecho ...totalmente demostrable es que novac, que para mi es el mejor tenista del mundo,
mintio en su documentación y eso tiene consecuencias sean leves, o graves, pero las tiene

ya lo demas que te pregunte, silencio administrativo*


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (1 Feb 2022)

*11 de enero. Irregularidades de entrada*
Se conoce que Djokovic mintió en la frontera cuando dijo que no había visitado un tercer país en los 14 días previos a viajar a Australia. Había estado en España. Lo atribuyó a un "error humano" de su agente al día siguiente. También admite que se equivocó al mantener la entrevista con L'Équipe.

*13 de enero. Sorteo con Djokovic*
El torneo realiza el sorteo del cuadro con el serbio como primer cabeza de serie. En primera ronda, su compatriota Miomir Kecmanovic. En semifinales, un hipotético cruce con Nadal.

*14 de enero. Sin visa otra vez*
El ministro de Inmigración, Alex Hawke, cancela por segunda vez la visa del serbio, haciendo uso de la potestad que le confieren las leyes australianas. Le considera una amenaza para la salud. El juez Kelly, unas horas después, frena la deportación en una vista entre las partes y el caso se traslada a la Corte Federal.

*15 de enero. Detenido de nuevo*
Djokovic se reúne con sus abogados para preparar la audiencia y a mediodía es detenido de nuevo y confinado otra vez en el Hotel Park a la espera del juicio.

*16 de enero. Deportado*
La Corte Federal de Australia, de forma unánime, falla contra el serbio y da la razón al gobierno de Australia. Será deportado y no podrá defender título en un Abierto de Australia del que es nueve veces campeón.


----------



## Romeo Montague (1 Feb 2022)

Medvedev solo toma pollo y arroz, claro. A tomar por culo el ruso.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> *creo que esta claro, mintio... y al mentir, tienen un argumento para expulsarse, no hay más, ya puedes tu hacer encaje de bolillos, pero No
> 
> y claro , las llamadas estabas tu ahi, cuantas peliculas , por favor,y por supuesto, nadal hizo lo que tiene que hacer cualquier persona sensata, que novac se apañe con sus mentiras,
> 
> ...



Que no mintió, no seas pesado, la declaración que realizó no la rellenó él, la rellenó la ATP en su nombre y la ATP no sabía que él iba a estar en España PORQUE VIVE EN MARBELLA.

El juez escuchó las justificaciones y determinó que no se produjo ni ocultación ni falsificación de datos, sencillamente había unos datos incorrectos y eso no era motivo para no dejarle entrar.

Y entonces, lo soltaron y se puso a entrenar.

Y más importantes, LAS DECLARACIONES DE NADAL ERAN SOBRE LA DECISIÓN DE DJOKOVIC DE NO VACUNARSE.

Nadal no tiene derecho a censurar ese tipo de decisión por parte de nadie.

Y la razón de que Djokovic finalmente no pudiera jugar no tuvo que ver con que no quisiera vacunarse sino por un tema de opinión pública y fue Nadal el que agitó eso como motivo por el cual no iba a poder jugar, por no vacunarse, por tomar esa decisión.

Así que sí, Nadal contribuyó al lío mediático de forma injusta, censurando una decisión personal de un compañero de profesión, esa decisión no fue la causa de sus problemas, la causa era un equívoco en la información presentada en el impreso de entrada, que un juez determinó que no era motivo para no dejarle entrar.

Y DESPUÉS DE TODO EL LÍO MEDIÁTICO QUE NADAL CONTRIBUYÓ A CREAR PONIENDO EL FOCO EN LA DECISIÓN DE DJOKOVIC DE NO VACUNARSE, DESPUÉS DE ESO VA EL MINISTRO Y NO LE DEJA ENTRAR POR MOTIVOS DE TIPO "SOCIAL" RELACIONADOS CON QUE DJOKOVIC SE HABÍA CONVERTIDO EN UN SÍMBOLO ANTIVACUNAS.


Y ahí fue cuando entró el ministro con sus poderes especiales para contentar a quien sea que le llamase a altas horas para que Djokovic no jugase.

Eso es la realidad de lo que pasó.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> *11 de enero. Irregularidades de entrada*
> Se conoce que Djokovic mintió en la frontera cuando dijo que no había visitado un tercer país en los 14 días previos a viajar a Australia. Había estado en España. Lo atribuyó a un "error humano" de su agente al día siguiente. También admite que se equivocó al mantener la entrevista con L'Équipe.
> 
> *13 de enero. Sorteo con Djokovic*
> ...



Tú mismo te retratas con lo que pones:

*14 de enero. Sin visa otra vez*
El ministro de Inmigración, Alex Hawke, cancela por segunda vez la visa del serbio

POR SEGUNDA VEZ, ¿NOS EXPLICAS QUÉ PASÓ CON LA PRIMERA CANCELACIÓN?

QUE LA ANULÓ EL JUEZ PORQUE ESTABA TODO EN REGLA Y NO SE LE PODÍA ECHAR DE AUSTRALIA.

Y sobre ese tema fue sobre el que se pronunció Nadal, cuando estaba por decidirse esa primera cancelación.

Y Nadal dijo que era culpa de Djokovic por no vacunarse, es decir, el tema antivacunas lo nombró Nadal y dijo que era su culpa y era su decisión.

Hablamos de una persona que había pasado el covid y que no solo tenía derecho a no vacunarse sino que no le hacía falta para entar en Australia, no lo digo yo, lo dijo EL JUEZ AUSTRALIANO QUE ANULÓ LA PRIMERA CANCELACIÓN DEL VISADO.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tú mismo te retratas con lo que pones:
> 
> *14 de enero. Sin visa otra vez*
> El ministro de Inmigración, Alex Hawke, cancela por segunda vez la visa del serbio
> ...



*no me debes leer, me importa un pimiento el tema de las vacunas si o vacunas no, repite conmigo, novac, mintio en su documentación
y eso le acarreo problemas , *

paso lo que las autoridades australianas / justicia determinara


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que no mintió, no seas pesado, la declaración que realizó no la rellenó él, la rellenó la ATP en su nombre y la ATP no sabía que él iba a estar en España PORQUE VIVE EN MARBELLA.
> 
> s*i si fue la atp, y pero de verdad, en que matrix vive, si el mismo novac,dijo que alguien de su equipo se equivoco,
> a la proxima puedes decirme que la declaración se la rellenron en tv5 en salvame, MINTIO *
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

Mira a lo que obligáis la gente que se dedica a la diarrea mental por Internet, como tú, te lo voy a poner despacito para que no te puedas ir otra vez por los Cerros de Úbeda, te lo pongo en inglés y traducido, para que no quede duda:

1- Enlace al documento en el que el juez le da la razón a Djokovic y condena a costas al Gobierno Australiano: https://www.fedcourt.gov.au/__data/...inister-MLG35-of-2022_10-January-2022-003.pdf

2- Del documento anterior, lo pongo traducido:


EL TRIBUNAL ORDENA QUE: 1. La decisión del delegado de cancelar la Actividad Temporal del solicitante (subclase 408) visa hecha el 6 de enero de 2022 *sea anulada*.
2. *El Demandado (el Gobierno australiano) paga los costos* del Solicitante (incluidos los costos reservados), como acordado o evaluado.

3. El Demandado tomará inmediatamente todas las medidas necesarias para causar:
3.1. *el Solicitante sea liberado de inmediato y de inmediato de inmigración detención y, sin limitación a la misma, dicha liberación debe ocurrir por no más tarde de 30 minutos después de la emisión de esta Orden*; y - 2 - Preparado en el Registro de Melbourne Nivel 7, Owen Dixon Law Courts, 305 William Street, Teléfono 1300 720 980
3.2. *el pasaporte del solicitante y todos los demás efectos personales que se le devolverán tan pronto como sea razonablemente posible después de la realización de esta Orden.*

NOTACIÓN: A. El demandado reconoce que la decisión del delegado de proceder con la entrevista y tomar la decisión de cancelar la visa del solicitante de conformidad con s 116 de la Ley de Migración de 1958 (Cth) *no era razonable en circunstancias donde*: (1) a las 5:20 am del 6 de enero de 2022 se le dijo al solicitante que podía tiene hasta las 8:30 a. m. para proporcionar comentarios en respuesta a un aviso de intención de considerar la cancelación bajo s 116 de la Ley de Migración 1958 (Cth); (2) en cambio, se solicitaron los comentarios del solicitante aproximadamente 6:14 a. m. (3) la decisión del delegado de cancelar la visa del solicitante se tomó en 7:42 a. m.; (4) por lo tanto, se le negó al solicitante hasta las 8:30 am para hacer comentarios; (5) *si al solicitante se le hubiera permitido hasta las 8:30 am, podría haber consultó a otros e hizo más presentaciones al delegado sobre por qué su visa no debería ser cancelada.* B. Esta Orden fue pronunciada oralmente en audiencia pública a las 5:16 p. m. los lunes, 10 de enero de 2022. C. La Corte fue informada por la demandada, a través de su abogado de su instrucciones, que el Ministro de Inmigración, Ciudadanía, Migrantes Servicios y Asuntos Multiculturales pueden considerar si ejercen un poder personal de cancelación de conformidad con la subsección 133C (3) de la Ley de Migración de 1958 (Cth).

Mira especialmente lo que pone el juez al final, después de darle la razón a Djokovic:

" La Corte fue informada por la demandada, a través de su abogado de su instrucciones, *que el Ministro de Inmigración, Ciudadanía, Migrantes Servicios y Asuntos Multiculturales pueden considerar si ejercen un poder personal de cancelación *de conformidad con la subsección 133C (3) de la Ley de Migración de 1958 (Cth). "

Pero nada, tú sigue con tu forofismo, lo que digan los documentos oficiales de un juez no importan.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> *no me debes leer, me importa un pimiento el tema de las vacunas si o vacunas no, repite conmigo, novac, mintio en su documentación
> y eso le acarreo problemas , *
> 
> paso lo que las autoridades australianas / justicia determinara



Mira a lo que obligáis la gente que se dedica a la diarrea mental por Internet, como tú, te lo voy a poner despacito para que no te puedas ir otra vez por los Cerros de Úbeda, te lo pongo en inglés y traducido, para que no quede duda:

1- Enlace al documento en el que el juez le da la razón a Djokovic y condena a costas al Gobierno Australiano: https://www.fedcourt.gov.au/__data/...inister-MLG35-of-2022_10-January-2022-003.pdf

2- Del documento anterior, lo pongo traducido:


EL TRIBUNAL ORDENA QUE: 1. La decisión del delegado de cancelar la Actividad Temporal del solicitante (subclase 408) visa hecha el 6 de enero de 2022 *sea anulada*.
2. *El Demandado (el Gobierno australiano) paga los costos* del Solicitante (incluidos los costos reservados), como acordado o evaluado.

3. El Demandado tomará inmediatamente todas las medidas necesarias para causar:
3.1. *el Solicitante sea liberado de inmediato y de inmediato de inmigración detención y, sin limitación a la misma, dicha liberación debe ocurrir por no más tarde de 30 minutos después de la emisión de esta Orden*; y - 2 - Preparado en el Registro de Melbourne Nivel 7, Owen Dixon Law Courts, 305 William Street, Teléfono 1300 720 980
3.2. *el pasaporte del solicitante y todos los demás efectos personales que se le devolverán tan pronto como sea razonablemente posible después de la realización de esta Orden.*

NOTACIÓN: A. El demandado reconoce que la decisión del delegado de proceder con la entrevista y tomar la decisión de cancelar la visa del solicitante de conformidad con s 116 de la Ley de Migración de 1958 (Cth) *no era razonable en circunstancias donde*: (1) a las 5:20 am del 6 de enero de 2022 se le dijo al solicitante que podía tiene hasta las 8:30 a. m. para proporcionar comentarios en respuesta a un aviso de intención de considerar la cancelación bajo s 116 de la Ley de Migración 1958 (Cth); (2) en cambio, se solicitaron los comentarios del solicitante aproximadamente 6:14 a. m. (3) la decisión del delegado de cancelar la visa del solicitante se tomó en 7:42 a. m.; (4) por lo tanto, se le negó al solicitante hasta las 8:30 am para hacer comentarios; (5) *si al solicitante se le hubiera permitido hasta las 8:30 am, podría haber consultó a otros e hizo más presentaciones al delegado sobre por qué su visa no debería ser cancelada.* B. Esta Orden fue pronunciada oralmente en audiencia pública a las 5:16 p. m. los lunes, 10 de enero de 2022. C. La Corte fue informada por la demandada, a través de su abogado de su instrucciones, que el Ministro de Inmigración, Ciudadanía, Migrantes Servicios y Asuntos Multiculturales pueden considerar si ejercen un poder personal de cancelación de conformidad con la subsección 133C (3) de la Ley de Migración de 1958 (Cth).

Mira especialmente lo que pone el juez al final, después de darle la razón a Djokovic:

" La Corte fue informada por la demandada, a través de su abogado de su instrucciones, *que el Ministro de Inmigración, Ciudadanía, Migrantes Servicios y Asuntos Multiculturales pueden considerar si ejercen un poder personal de cancelación *de conformidad con la subsección 133C (3) de la Ley de Migración de 1958 (Cth). "

Pero nada, tú sigue con tu forofismo, lo que digan los documentos oficiales de un juez no importan


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

NO MINTIÓ EN NADA, SENCILLAMENTE LE PIDIERON ACLARACIONES Y AMPLIAR INFORMACIÓN Y, ANTES DE QUE LAS PUDIERA DAR, SE PUSO TODA LA PRENSA Y NADAL A DECIR QUE ERA CULPA DE DJKOVIC Y QUE SE JODIERA.

Y luego, va el juez, le da la razón a Djokovic y va el ministro y dice, bueno, pues da igual, utilizo mis poderes y no juega.


----------



## el segador (2 Feb 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


> No me he leído todos los comentarios, pero a mí lo que me llamó la atención es que en los descansos, el ruso se quitaba la camiseta y era un pvto tirillas. No es que estuviera delgado y fibroso como Djokovic, es que era un cuerpoescombro. Lo raro es que ese saco de huesos sea número 2 del mundo.



efectivamente el ruso no llenaba la camiseta, puede rendir bien 2 o 3 sets, pero a 5 sets a toda caña con alguien que le exija cada pelota pues ya se vió el resultado, el pavo no dio para mas


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira a lo que obligáis la gente que se dedica a la diarrea mental por Internet, como tú, te lo voy a poner despacito para que no te puedas ir otra vez por los Cerros de Úbeda, te lo pongo en inglés y traducido, para que no quede duda:
> 
> 1- Enlace al documento en el que el juez le da la razón a Djokovic y condena a costas al Gobierno Australiano: https://www.fedcourt.gov.au/__data/...inister-MLG35-of-2022_10-January-2022-003.pdf
> 
> ...



*QUE PARTE NO ENTIENDES QUE MINTIO / ERROR TRAMITACION NO ENTIENDES?
NO ES FOROFISMO ES ORDENAMIIENTO JURIDICO*


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> NO MINTIÓ EN NADA, SENCILLAMENTE LE PIDIERON ACLARACIONES Y AMPLIAR INFORMACIÓN Y, ANTES DE QUE LAS PUDIERA DAR, SE PUSO TODA LA PRENSA Y NADAL A DECIR QUE ERA CULPA DE DJKOVIC Y QUE SE JODIERA.
> 
> Y luego, va el juez, le da la razón a Djokovic y va el ministro y dice, bueno, pues da igual, utilizo mis poderes y no juega.



*Djokovic admite que mintió en documentos para ingresar a Australia y crece la tensión , El tenista reconoció fallas en los certificados que entregó para ingresar a Australia y también dio su versión sobre la entrevista que concedió a un medio deportivo tras conocer su contagio de coronavirus. 

PERO SI LO HE RECONOCIDO EL MISMO*
*
TU SIGUE CON TU SENDA, LO QUE EL MISMO NOVAC DICE, Y ADMITE PERO TU DICES QUE NO
SOLO CON ESO, ESTA PERDIDO 
PERO NADA TU SIGUE, QUE FUE NADAL, QUE FUE LA CONJUNCION DE LOS ASTROS*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> *Djokovic admite que mintió en documentos para ingresar a Australia y crece la tensión , El tenista reconoció fallas en los certificados que entregó para ingresar a Australia y también dio su versión sobre la entrevista que concedió a un medio deportivo tras conocer su contagio de coronavirus.
> 
> PERO SI LO HE RECONOCIDO EL MISMO*
> 
> ...



Te he puesto el documento oficial del juzgado en el que pone LO QUE PASÓ DE VERDAD.

Y me contestas con un texto sacado de alguna noticia inventada de algún periódico (o inventado por ti)

Y sigues erre que erre, pues nada, sigue hijo, sigue, será que te pagan por tenerme ocupado o por intentar que me enfade, la llevas clara.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Te he puesto el documento oficial del juzgado en el que pone LO QUE PASÓ DE VERDAD.
> 
> Y me contestas con un texto sacado de alguna noticia inventada de algún periódico (o inventado por ti)
> 
> Y sigues erre que erre, pues nada, sigue hijo, sigue, será que te pagan por tenerme ocupado o por intentar que me enfade, la llevas clara.



*NO MIRA SE LLAMA... ORDENAMIENTO JURIDICO, Cosa que tu directamente ignoras o no te cuadra según tus ideas

en sus leyes que no tienen que ser las nuestras, cuando hay una irregularidad en su tramitacion

pueden expulsarle, no hay más, en tus propios textos,

el Ministro de Inmigración, Ciudadanía, Migrantes Servicios y Asuntos Multiculturales pueden considerar si ejercen un poder personal de cancelación

fin,

lo consideraron, irregularidades, en su tramitacion, falsedades ... a su casa

o acaso no pasa en españa que un tribunal te da la razon y otro organismo superior te la deniega


que tu te pongas a interpretar segun tus propias convinciones o deseos es otro tema, pero no hablamos de SU ordenamiento jurídico









La inesperada confesión Djokovic: “Reflexionando, fue un error”


El tenista reconoce haber cometidos “fallos humanos” al rellenar los documentos y haber acudido con covid a una entrevista “para no dejar tirado al periodista”




www.larazon.es




*
si lo ha reconocido el mismo, forofismo dice


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> NO MIRA SE LLAMA ORDENAMIENTO JURIDICO, Cosa que tu directamente ignoras
> 
> en sus leyes que no tienen que ser las nuestras, cuando hay una irregularidad en su tramitacion
> 
> pueden expulsarle, no hay más



Pero que estás mientiendo, joder, que te lo dice claramente en este enlace a la SENTENCIA DEL JUEZ:



https://www.fedcourt.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/95058/Order-Djokovic-v-Minister-MLG35-of-2022_10-January-2022-003.pdf



¿A ti te funciona el enlace anterior?

Es la sentencia donde dice que Djokovic no mintió, que se le pidió información adicional y que no le respetaron el plazo legal para contestar y van y le cancelan la visa.

El juez le da la razón a Djokovic y le dice al Gobierno Australiano que la única forma de quitarle la visa es usando los poderes personales del Ministro.

Y eso fue lo que hicieron.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Feb 2022)

Prelude dijo:


> *BETAMETASONA*
> 
> "Las normas son para cumplirlas", Rafael.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 926214



¿Y esto?


----------



## Scout.308 (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> NO MINTIÓ EN NADA, SENCILLAMENTE LE PIDIERON ACLARACIONES Y AMPLIAR INFORMACIÓN Y, ANTES DE QUE LAS PUDIERA DAR, SE PUSO TODA LA PRENSA Y NADAL A DECIR QUE ERA CULPA DE DJKOVIC Y QUE SE JODIERA.
> 
> Y luego, va el juez, le da la razón a Djokovic y va el ministro y dice, bueno, pues da igual, utilizo mis poderes y no juega.



Djokovic mintió reiteradamente, de hecho en una reciente investigación que ha hecho la BBC británica aún están saliendo nuevos bulos que contó Djokovic (sus tests covid estaban falseados). El tipo es un marrullero impresentable.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Y esto?



En eso tiene razón Nadal, pidió permiso dos veces en tres años para tomar dos dosis de un antiinflamatorio.

Lo tomo durante UN DÍA LA PRIMERA VEZ y luego tres dosis de otro durante UNA SEMANA unos años después.

Por una inflamación crónica que no se le curaba sola.

Ahí no hay ni doping ni nada, sencillamente le recetaron medicinas que dan positivo y tuvo que pedir permiso porque tenía una lesión que no se curaba sola.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Djokovic mintió reiteradamente, de hecho en una reciente investigación que ha hecho la BBC británica aún están saliendo nuevos bulos que contó Djokovic (sus tests covid estaban falseados). El tipo es un marrullero impresentable.



Aaaah, vale, que es una investigación realizada por los mismos medios que decían que había mentido y que luego el juez dijo que no había mentido.

Vamos, que es seguir erre que erre con lo mismo cuando ya te ha dicho un juez que Djokovic no mintió.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pero que estás mientiendo, joder, que te lo dice claramente en este enlace a la SENTENCIA DEL JUEZ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dejalo venga ya, que no mintio, que todo esta ok, y le tienen mania,
no pone nada que su tramitacion fuera correcta, nada de eso, es una revocación

y el ministro que es muy malo, decide expulsarle,
el todo lo presento bien verdad que si

y nadie puede decir lo contario


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> dejalo venga ya, que no mintio, que todo esta ok, y le tienen mania,
> no pone nada que su tramitacion fuera correcta, nada de eso
> 
> y el ministro es muy malo,
> ...



Coñe, lo tienes bien fácil, pásame el documento del juzgado donde pone que Djokovic mintió y que se le cancela la visa por eso.

Yo te he pasado el documento oficial del juzgado donde pone lo que yo digo, haz tú lo mismo y arreglado.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Aaaah, vale, que es una investigación realizada por los mismos medios que decían que había mentido y que luego el juez dijo que no había mentido.
> 
> Vamos, que es seguir erre que erre con lo mismo cuando ya te ha dicho un juez que Djokovic no mintió.



segun te convenga los medios no valen, o si,
sus propias declaraciones en redes sociales tampoco valen


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coñe, lo tienes bien fácil, pásame el documento del juzgado donde pone que Djokovic mintió y que se le cancela la visa por eso.
> 
> Yo te he pasado el documento oficial del juzgado donde pone lo que yo digo, haz tú lo mismo y arreglado.



coño lo tienes muy facil, demuestarme que redes sociales que dijo que el no habia mentido
y ponme un enlace muy clarito donde diga que la tramitacion estaba perfecta
lo que me has pasado es una mera revocacion provisional a su orden de expulsion y abre la puerta a que otro organo 
pueda o no expulsarle, que asi sucedio


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Feb 2022)

Sorpresa

Los rusos apoyan a Medveyed... Lo que es raro es que haya espanyoles que no apoyen a Nadal, pero eso tampoco es una sorpresa, forma parte de un proceso muy largo de desmoralizacion y apatritosmo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> segun te convenga los medios no valen, o si,
> sus propias declaraciones en redes sociales tampoco valen



Yo no cito medios, yo te he pasado la sentencia del juez, documento oficial de la web del ministerio de justicia de Australia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Feb 2022)

A mí me ha convencido @Benditaliquidez con su hipotesis del hilo, la verdad


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> coño lo tienes muy facil, demuestarme que redes sociales que dijo que el no habia mentido
> y ponme un enlace muy clarito donde diga que la tramitacion estaba perfecta



Deja de enredar la madeja, te he puesto el documento oficial donde pone que no mintió.

Eres tú el que tiene que demostrar lo que dice, yo te he demostrado lo que digo.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no cito medios, yo te he pasado la sentencia del juez, documento oficial de la web del ministerio de justicia de Australia.



donde se revoca la orden de expulsion, pero no que su tramitacion fuera impecable


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Deja de enredar la madeja, te he puesto el documento oficial donde pone que no mintió.
> 
> Eres tú el que tiene que demostrar lo que dice, yo te he demostrado lo que digo.



una revocacion de la orden de expulsion, nada mas
donde en ese mismo texto abre la puerta a que otro organo decida


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A mí me ha convencido @Benditaliquidez con su hipotesis del hilo, la verdad



Joder, es que me limito a relatar cronológicamente lo que ha pasado.

Lo que ha pasado es que hay una sentencia que todos podemos consultar y que dice que Djokovic tiene que tener visado.

Lo que ha pasado es que cuando estaban vulnerando los derechos de Djokovic ilegalmente Nadal salió a decir que le estaba bien empleado que le quitasen el visado por no vacunarse.

Y después, el juez le da la razón a Djokovic y le dice al gobierno que si le quiere quitar la visa se la quite usando sus poderes personales que es la única forma.

Y va el gobierno y es lo que hizo, alegando que se había convertido en un símbolo de los "antivacunas" cuando el pobre Djokovic no había dicho ni media y el único que había hablado en público de eso era Nadal.


----------



## Scout.308 (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Aaaah, vale, que es una investigación realizada por los mismos medios que decían que había mentido y que luego el juez dijo que no había mentido.
> 
> Vamos, que es seguir erre que erre con lo mismo cuando ya te ha dicho un juez que Djokovic no mintió.



Mintió y no una vez, si no reiteradamente como buen marrullero embustero de mierda que es. Ahora resulta que el "positivo covid" que presentó es POSTERIOR al "negativo" que presentó. 

PILLADA TOTAL.

Para los negacionistas tragacionistas Djokovic es un héroe; para la gente normal no tarada ha quedado COMO EL CULO, ha hecho el ridículo TOTAL.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> donde se revoca la orden de expulsion, pero no que su tramitacion fuera impecable



Aaah, vale, que no mintió, sencillamente le pidieron más información y él se la dio en tiempo y forma durante el trámite de subsanación a que tiene derecho todo el mundo.

Vale, ya vas reculando aunque intentando enredar la madeja, ahora la gran culpa de Djokovic es que le piden información y lo detienen antes de que la proporcione.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Mintió y no una vez, si no reiteradamente como buen marrullero embustero de mierda que es. Ahora resulta que el "positivo covid" que presentó es POSTERIOR al "negativo" que presentó.
> 
> PILLADA TOTAL.
> 
> Para los negacionistas tragacionistas Djokovic es un héroe; para la gente normal no tarada ha quedado COMO EL CULO, ha hecho el ridículo TOTAL.



Te pego el enlace a la sentencia para que me pongas la parte donde dice eso que tú dices:



https://www.fedcourt.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/95058/Order-Djokovic-v-Minister-MLG35-of-2022_10-January-2022-003.pdf



Es que en mi navegador el documento pdf oficial debe salir con errores porque no pone nada de lo que tú dices y solo aparece lo que yo digo que pasó.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> una revocacion de la orden de expulsion, nada mas
> donde en ese mismo texto abre la puerta a que otro organo decida



No, so caradura, a que otro órgano decida no, a que el Ministro lo eche por la puta cara usando poderes especiales con los cuales también podían haber echado a Nadal o a cualquiera con cualquier excusa.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Aaah, vale, que no mintió, sencillamente le pidieron más información y él se la dio en tiempo y forma durante el trámite de subsanación a que tiene derecho todo el mundo.
> 
> Vale, ya vas reculando aunque intentando enredar la madeja, ahora la gran culpa de Djokovic es que le piden información y lo detienen antes de que la proporcione.



el que recula eres, tu que te me enrollabas con el consumo oxigeno, llegar primero, esforzarser, etc, todo eso fuera de lugar
te pido que opinan de nadal mas tenistas y mejor correr un tupido velo. anda anda

joder tio, si el mismo en sus redes sociales dice que habia mentido, eso ya es una prueba en contra a valorar
que si fue el agente, que el mismo, que no fue cuidadoso

no reculo para nada, tu eres el te crees eso .., simplemente que juridicamente estaba perdido
que a ti te gustara que novac jugara, a mi tambien, me gusta como juega

pero si analizas friamente si pasion, ni forofismo era carne de expusion, estaba al filo de la navaja,


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Te pego el enlace a la sentencia para que me pongas la parte donde dice eso que tú dices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



repito eso es una revocacion ni mas ni menos, otro organo, que se cita en el mismo texto, puede cancelar esa revocacion, que asi sucedio


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> el que recula eres, tu que te me enrollabas con el consumo oxigeno, llegar primero, esforzarser, etc, todo eso fuera de lugar
> te pido que opinan de nadal mas tenistas y mejor correr un tupido velo. anda anda
> 
> joder tio, si el mismo en sus redes sociales dice que habia mentido, eso ya es una prueba en contra a valorar
> ...



Mira, no te contesto más, tienes razón, Djokovic mintió y el juez lo expulsó por incumplir las leyes de inmigración.

Nadal no se dopa y Djokovic sí.

Nadal es el más grande y Djokovic no le va a superar nunca los récords.

El forero Benditaliquidez es un pedófilo, canibal, hijo de puta, mentiroso y mala persona.

el forero coxones_avinagrados tiene razón y es una bella persona.

Ale, arreando, lo que tú digas.


----------



## Scout.308 (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Te pego el enlace a la sentencia para que me pongas la parte donde dice eso que tú dices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tú entiendes inglés? Ahí lo que pone es que debe ser puesto en libertad debido a un tecnicismo (básicamente no le dieron a su equipo legal suficiente tiempo para currarse una respuesta), y que a partir de ahí la potestad para dejarle entrar o no depende del ministro. Vamos, lo que ya te ha explicado @coxones_avinagrados. Ahí no entran a valorar si mintió o no. 

Y sí, MINTIÓ REITERADAMENTE.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira, no te contesto más, tienes razón, Djokovic mintió y el juez lo expulsó por incumplir las leyes de inmigración.
> 
> Nadal no se dopa y Djokovic sí.
> 
> ...



en fin hay q darte la razon como a los niños
si te molestas en leer , he dicho que todos, repito todos se dopan
el tenis es un deporte muy exigente y con mucho dinero en juego, nadie aguanta ese ritmo con datiles como dice novac
o platanos como dice nadal, no inventes y lee que he dicho antes

me gusta mas el juego de novac, creo que lo he dicho varias veces, no te has dado cuenta

no se ni me importan tus gustos sexuales ni carnivoros

soy un tio normal

solo que analizando lo sucedido friamente sin pasión ni vision pro o contra vacunas
su tramitación de acceso a Australia no fue correcto y su ordenamiento juridico es como es , nos guste o no
y se le expulso, bien o mal, pero así fue, conforme a sus leyes

y cuando sueltas bombas, más calmado, menos oxigeno, consumos, llegar primero, etc etc


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que a los *transgénicos* no deberían dejarles jugar.

Son un peligro para los demás.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Tú entiendes inglés? Ahí lo que pone es que debe ser puesto en libertad debido a un tecnicismo (básicamente no le dieron a su equipo legal suficiente tiempo para currarse una respuesta), y que a partir de ahí la potestad para dejarle entrar o no depende del ministro. Vamos, lo que ya te ha explicado @coxones_avinagrados. Ahí no entran a valorar si mintió o no.
> 
> Y sí, MINTIÓ REITERADAMENTE.



menos mal, gracias, pq ya me desesperaba, es que ese documento es lo que dice un, me quito de enmedio y que decidan otros
no dice que estuviera bien presentado, por parte de novac


----------



## Scout.308 (2 Feb 2022)

coxones_avinagrados dijo:


> menos mal, gracias, pq ya me desesperaba, es que ese documento es lo que dice un, me quito de enmedio y que decidan otros
> no dice que estuviera bien presentado, por parte de novac



Exactamente


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (2 Feb 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Exactamente



es más si tuviera clarisimo el equipo de Novac, que hicieron todo bien y ajustado a derecho

les esta faltando tiempo en buscar el mejor despacho de abogados de Australia, y pedir compensaciones

por la posible perdida de prestigio deportivo,, daños morales, economicos y de patrocinadores, etc etc que les ha causado una setencia injusta

pues de momento parece que no, ...o más bien, las posiblidades de ganar son practicamente nulas


----------

